# **LOOKING FOR FIREWORKS** JULY TESTING THREAD** Waiting For A LIL SPARK!!



## Sis4Us

​***Looking for Fireworks***
***July Testing Thread***
***Waiting for Our Lil*** 
*** Sparks*** FOUR BFP's!!!! ​
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

BRING ON THE BFP'S​

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


July 1
:witch:CountrymomWV:witch:

July 2

July 3

July 4
:witch:Mapleroo:witch:
:witch:Wendyk07:witch:

July 5

July 6

July 7
:bfp:Moondust7:bfp:

July 8
:witch: Felcity 45:witch:

July 9

July 10
:witch:Milty:witch:

July 11
:witch:Solstyce:witch:

July 12
:witch:kimk:witch:
:witch:Dylis:witch:
:witch:Nand01:witch:

July 13

July 14

July 15
:witch:Mischief:witch:

July 16

July 17

July 18

July 19
:flow:tracyr75:flow:

July 20

July 21
:witch:LalaR:witch:

July 22
:witch: Sis4us:witch:

July 23

July 24
:witch:Cassieakasam:witch:
:bfp:~Brandy~:bfp:
:bfp:~Brandy:bfp:
:flow:PostalMom:flow:

July 25
:flow:HappilyTTC:flow:
:flow:Larkspur:flow:
:witch:Hopethisyear:witch:

July 26 

July 27

July 28
:witch:Weebubba:witch:
:bfp:PugLuvAh:bfp:

July 29
:witch:Gertrude:witch:
:flow:CountrymomWV:flow:

July 30
:bfp:Wendyk07:bfp:

July 31
:witch:Gardeninggirl:witch:
:witch:Driving280:witch:
:flow:Sofaqueen77:flow:​


----------



## Sis4Us

OK Ladies lets get this :bfp: PARTY started!!!! Let get those spring time babies!!!


----------



## Mapleroo

July 4th please Sis


----------



## Solstyce

I'd like to join but so far I've not ovulated so I have no idea when/if I'll be testing.


----------



## Sis4Us

K just let me know and I'll add U!!! 

GL hope U O soon!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Everyone! Can I join in? I just ended my AF and I am doing IVF this cycle but I like to hop around the threads... If you dont mind I would like to be added 


I will be testing on July 29th via blood at the doctors office but you can bet I will be testing from home the whole time


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Brandy... You've been added!!! GL


----------



## felcity 45

ooooohh, Add me please. No idea when I ovulated but due AF in about 10 days....I think?? lol


----------



## Solstyce

Today I got a peak on my CB advanced digital. I also used a cheapie OPK and got a +, but it was FMU so I'm going to test again in a few hours. I discarded this morning's temp because I had 2 glasses of wine last night and also didn't fall asleep until 2am. My temp was high at 97.3, so I think it's because of the wine and staying up late. FX'd that I O today or tomorrow! We :sex: last night and every other night before. I told DH we are going to :sex: every other day until I am past my fertile window!

Happy Friday everyone!

Update: I took two more OPKs (cheapies) at 10am and 11am. Both were much darker than the control line. I hope I pop out the golden egg!


----------



## Sis4Us

Felicity do u want me to put U down for the 8th???

Solstyce .... U want me to put U down on the 10th????


----------



## Solstyce

Sis4Us said:


> Felicity do u want me to put U down for the 8th???
> 
> Solstyce .... U want me to put U down on the 10th????

How about the 11th and I'll let you know if it needs to change.


----------



## LalaR

Hi guys, I'm currently cd5 in our 2nd cycle ttc #2. First cycle I had an early chemical miscarriage. I'm still breastfeeding so not 100% sure when I will ovulate but plan to test 21st July unless AF shows before then. I used to have 23 day cycles so that's what I'm timing myself on. Is it ok if I join you? X


----------



## HappilyTTC

I'm hoping to test July 25th. No idea when I ovulate because my cycles are askew, so we'll have to BD as often as possible.

The husband isn't much for :sex: so we'll see how this goes!

He wants a baby, though, so guess he'll have to suck it up.

I actually teared up typing that. :nope::cry::blush:

Oh well, he's a good husband otherwise.


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Ladies!!!!


----------



## kimk

Can you put me down for the 12th please.


----------



## cassieakasam

Please put me down for July 24th. FXD for everyone!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Updated!!!!


----------



## Dylis

Sis can I have July 12th please :dust:


----------



## weebubba

Can I have 28th please. Just had what I thought was first bfp in 18 maths and bit deflated as it was faulty test! AF is coming, don't want to be defeated so instead will look forward to testing in July.

Good luck ladies


----------



## felcity 45

Thanks Sis, 8th sounds good. Although I am a poas addict :blush:


----------



## Larkspur

Hello, please add me for the 25th! Good luck to you all, ladies!


----------



## Sis4Us

Everyone's Added :dust: to everyone !!!!!


----------



## Milty

I havnt joined a testing thread in a really long time but since I'm feeling positive about this month!

You can add me to the 10th!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Milty.... Stay ++++ Girl!!!

I'll add U!!!


----------



## Driving280

Pls put me down for the 29th...


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi there, can you please add me to the 4th. I'll probably test early though as I cannot help myself.
Hope July is lucky for us all.

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Added Ladies!!!! :dust: to ALL!!!!!

Wendyk07 Ur chart looks good!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Sis4Us said:


> Added Ladies!!!! :dust: to ALL!!!!!
> 
> Wendyk07 Ur chart looks good!!!

That's what I thought this morning until I googled. :(
We'll see what tomorrows temp is and I might do a sneaky wee test. :)


----------



## CountrymomWV

AF due yesterday...testing tomorrow July 1st. She is late and hoping she stays away!


----------



## Sis4Us

Woooohooooo Testing starts Tom!!!

Let get those **SPARKS!**!!

:bfp: 's


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi! Can you please put me down for July 25th. Really hoping this month is going to work! PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am sorry Sis... I put the 29th but my blood test at the doctors is actually on the 24th... I will be testing early for sure though.


Sorry for the extra work can you please change it?


----------



## gertrude

Put me down for the 29th please. I had a chemical this month - bleed started today. Hoping for a normal length cycle, if not the 29th won't be right.


----------



## Wendyk07

gertrude said:


> Put me down for the 29th please. I had a chemical this month - bleed started today. Hoping for a normal length cycle, if not the 29th won't be right.

Sorry Hun, I know how heartbreaking these can be. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## gertrude

Wendyk07 said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> Put me down for the 29th please. I had a chemical this month - bleed started today. Hoping for a normal length cycle, if not the 29th won't be right.
> 
> Sorry Hun, I know how heartbreaking these can be. ((((Hugs))))Click to expand...

Thanks :) I thought I was OK about it, I am OK about it (I know it's for a reason) but actually I just want to sit and :cry: which is very not like me. I was SO excited on Saturday. Bah:nope:


----------



## gardeninggirl

Thank you for starting the thread!!!!

Please put me down for July 31st. 

Maybe we'll have a little Sweden conceived baby on the way this month!! :winkwink:


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok I think I got everyone Please let me know if I forgot anyone!!!!
The fertility meds make me :dohh:


----------



## NandO1

Hi hun can you put me down for the 12th. xx


----------



## Wendyk07

Any luck today countrymom?

X


----------



## Hopethisyear

gertrude said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> Put me down for the 29th please. I had a chemical this month - bleed started today. Hoping for a normal length cycle, if not the 29th won't be right.
> 
> Sorry Hun, I know how heartbreaking these can be. ((((Hugs))))Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks :) I thought I was OK about it, I am OK about it (I know it's for a reason) but actually I just want to sit and :cry: which is very not like me. I was SO excited on Saturday. Bah:nope:Click to expand...

Sorry Gertrude :hugs:


----------



## Driving280

OMG!!! I thought I was out for June. I had 3 days of brown spotting, pretty heavy, thought AF was here. But, temp was still up. I just tested and clearly positive. So I did have a long cycle and am only dpo 12...


----------



## Hopethisyear

Driving280 said:


> OMG!!! I thought I was out for June. I had 3 days of brown spotting, pretty heavy, thought AF was here. But, temp was still up. I just tested and clearly positive. So I did have a long cycle and am only dpo 12...

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Driving280

So, this was my weird cycle - I usually have really clockwork 28-29 day cycles. Temp rise on CD 22. Tested on DPO 9 - negative. Had a drop of blood, followed by brown spotting, which turned pretty heavy. Figured AF was coming and I had a short luteal phase. Had too much to drink (arrrgh!!). Today, at dpo 12 or cd 2, brown spotting stopped and temp was still up - was going to have another drink but tested first just in case, and was stunned. I guess I did have that mythical implantation bleed.

Stick, little one...

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## felcity 45

Congratulations Driving280, you give me hope :flower:

I got this this morning, really praying this is it and not a nasty evap, have had too many of those over the last 14 cycles :cry: :


Lots of :dust: to everyone, lets hope this thread is really lucky and goes with a great bang :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Driving280 said:


> OMG!!! I thought I was out for June. I had 3 days of brown spotting, pretty heavy, thought AF was here. But, temp was still up. I just tested and clearly positive. So I did have a long cycle and am only dpo 12...

CONGRATULATIONS. Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wendyk07

felcity 45 said:


> Congratulations Driving280, you give me hope :flower:
> 
> I got this this morning, really praying this is it and not a nasty evap, have had too many of those over the last 14 cycles :cry: :
> View attachment 638403
> 
> 
> Lots of :dust: to everyone, lets hope this thread is really lucky and goes with a great bang :happydance:

It's very clear Hun. Doesn't look like an evap to me. Hope it's your BFP and it gets darker over the next few days. Xxx


----------



## Wendyk07

Well my temp took quite a nose dive this morning, I have a headache and I'm feeling a bit crampy. I could have swore I saw something on an ic this morning but when it dried it was a clear evap and just visable. It's not looking good but we'll see what tomorrow brings. :)


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Just stalking at the moment - as out of action for a month or so:cry: see sig

Good luck ladies - come on you can do it :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Drivung I'll bump U up and U will be our 1st BFP whoohoo!!! :dance:

Wendy... Try to stay ++++ U aren't out till she shows!!!

Felcity..... I see a shadow let me know When u are confident..... Looking good!!:thumbup:

Garfie...... So sorry for All your losses hope u get your rainbow real soon!!!


----------



## Solstyce

Solstyce said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Felicity do u want me to put U down for the 8th???
> 
> Solstyce .... U want me to put U down on the 10th????
> 
> How about the 11th and I'll let you know if it needs to change.Click to expand...

I got my crosshairs today. FF says I ovulated on Saturday, so I'll keep the 11th as my testing date.


----------



## Mapleroo

felcity 45 said:


> Congratulations Driving280, you give me hope :flower:
> 
> I got this this morning, really praying this is it and not a nasty evap, have had too many of those over the last 14 cycles :cry: :
> View attachment 638403
> 
> 
> Lots of :dust: to everyone, lets hope this thread is really lucky and goes with a great bang :happydance:

Looks different than an evap to me.... Good luck!!


----------



## Mapleroo

I'm 9dpo today and temp took a dip. I guess things could go either way at this point. Feeling crampy today. Due in 2 days


----------



## moondust7

Could you please put me down for July 7?, although I'm not holding my breath this cycle!! Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Wendyk07

garfie said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> Just stalking at the moment - as out of action for a month or so:cry: see sig
> 
> Good luck ladies - come on you can do it :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I'm so sorry for your loss hun. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Mapleroo said:


> I'm 9dpo today and temp took a dip. I guess things could go either way at this point. Feeling crampy today. Due in 2 days

Mine took a dive as well. Fingers crossed hun. Xx


----------



## CountrymomWV

Well AF showed yesterday... onto my 3rd month ttc... Testing July 29


----------



## Wendyk07

CountrymomWV said:


> Well AF showed yesterday... onto my 3rd month ttc... Testing July 29

Sorry the witch showed Hun. Xxxx


----------



## felcity 45

So sorry for your loss Garfie:hugs:

Thank you Ladies for the positive vibes, just took another test and BFN after a four hour hold, same brand just different test:


knew it was going to be an evap they always are :cry: OH says I won't know what to do with myself if I actually got a Positive!! :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry AF got U.... I'll put u down for the 29th maybe u will still get a BFP this month!!! :hugs:

Mapleroo .... Wendy.... Felcity ..... Hope the witch stays always!!!!


----------



## PugLuvAh

I'll be testing a bit later this time, July 28

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Sis4Us said:


> Sorry AF got U.... I'll put u down for the 29th maybe u will still get a BFP this month!!! :hugs:
> 
> Mapleroo .... Wendy.... Felcity ..... Hope the witch stays always!!!!

Not looking good for me with another temp dip this morning. I will get to test again this month though. :)


----------



## Milty

:hugs:


----------



## Mapleroo

Wendyk07 said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Sorry AF got U.... I'll put u down for the 29th maybe u will still get a BFP this month!!! :hugs:
> 
> Mapleroo .... Wendy.... Felcity ..... Hope the witch stays always!!!!
> 
> Not looking good for me with another temp dip this morning. I will get to test again this month though. :)Click to expand...

Oh darn it! Sorry that temp rise wasn't the start of a triphasic chart 
:hugs: Stupid random temp spikes.


----------



## Mapleroo

CountrymomWV said:


> Well AF showed yesterday... onto my 3rd month ttc... Testing July 29

Sorry CountrymomWV!


----------



## Wendyk07

Mapleroo said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Sorry AF got U.... I'll put u down for the 29th maybe u will still get a BFP this month!!! :hugs:
> 
> Mapleroo .... Wendy.... Felcity ..... Hope the witch stays always!!!!
> 
> Not looking good for me with another temp dip this morning. I will get to test again this month though. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh darn it! Sorry that temp rise wasn't the start of a triphasic chart
> :hugs: Stupid random temp spikes.Click to expand...

It's pretty crap when it happens. I'll know the next time not to read to much into it. I actually had two different temps this morning as i woke at 3am and 9am both had to be adjusted to my normal 7am but one would give me a temp hike and the other a dip. It was hard to choose but I went with the dip and will see what tomorrow brings. Im 11dpo so AF still 3-4 days away. There may still be hope. :)


----------



## Milty

I have no faith in Tri charts as I've never been pg with one...


----------



## Milty

Oh and oddly I get a Tri chart ever Nov.:shrug:

Other times too but I still think its odd


----------



## Mapleroo

Wendyk07 said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Sorry AF got U.... I'll put u down for the 29th maybe u will still get a BFP this month!!! :hugs:
> 
> Mapleroo .... Wendy.... Felcity ..... Hope the witch stays always!!!!
> 
> Not looking good for me with another temp dip this morning. I will get to test again this month though. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh darn it! Sorry that temp rise wasn't the start of a triphasic chart
> :hugs: Stupid random temp spikes.Click to expand...
> 
> It's pretty crap when it happens. I'll know the next time not to read to much into it. I actually had two different temps this morning as i woke at 3am and 9am both had to be adjusted to my normal 7am but one would give me a temp hike and the other a dip. It was hard to choose but I went with the dip and will see what tomorrow brings. Im 11dpo so AF still 3-4 days away. There may still be hope. :)Click to expand...

Oh heck yes! Thats good news. Im due tomorrow at 11 dpo. It went down a tad this morning, but nothing significant. Im not very hopeful though. Not really feelin' it this month lol


----------



## Mapleroo

Wendyk07 said:


> Mapleroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Sorry AF got U.... I'll put u down for the 29th maybe u will still get a BFP this month!!! :hugs:
> 
> Mapleroo .... Wendy.... Felcity ..... Hope the witch stays always!!!!
> 
> Not looking good for me with another temp dip this morning. I will get to test again this month though. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh darn it! Sorry that temp rise wasn't the start of a triphasic chart
> :hugs: Stupid random temp spikes.Click to expand...
> 
> It's pretty crap when it happens. I'll know the next time not to read to much into it. I actually had two different temps this morning as i woke at 3am and 9am both had to be adjusted to my normal 7am but one would give me a temp hike and the other a dip. It was hard to choose but I went with the dip and will see what tomorrow brings. Im 11dpo so AF still 3-4 days away. There may still be hope. :)Click to expand...




Milty said:


> Oh and oddly I get a Tri chart ever Nov.:shrug:
> 
> Other times too but I still think its odd

That is odd...Hmm wonder why...


----------



## garfie

Good luck ladies :dust::dust::dust:

Felicity - Thanks hun - sorry it looks like an evap to you and of course you will know what to do - jump, scream, laugh, cry all at once :winkwink:

Country - Sorry the witch showed hun :hugs:

Wendy - Sorry for your losses to hun :hugs: you are still not out yet :flower:

Congrats Driving - :happydance::happydance:

Gertrude - Sorry hun I know how heartbreaking they can be - don't give up:hugs:

Sis4Us - Thanks hun - I have two boys as well :happydance:

AFM - I guess I need to wait a bit longer - a week since my DNC and my test is bright as a light:cry: if I get one of those in a few months I will be jumping for joy:haha: but for now I guess I :coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Wendyk07

Milty said:


> Oh and oddly I get a Tri chart ever Nov.:shrug:
> 
> Other times too but I still think its odd

That's very odd. I don't think I will every fully understand temping. I've never had a tri chart. Not even when i got bfps. :)


----------



## Driving280

Sigh. Thinking this is a chemical pregnancy/miscarriage. Just started spotting red blood... :(


----------



## garfie

Driving - Fingers crossed its not :thumbup: when is she due? or are you late - can you not go to docs and have HCG tested - BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## moondust7

Driving keeping my FX for you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Driving280 said:


> Sigh. Thinking this is a chemical pregnancy/miscarriage. Just started spotting red blood... :(

Everything crossed for you. Please stick little bean. X


----------



## Hopethisyear

Driving - I have my fingers crossed for you, I hope your little bean sticks!! :hugs:


----------



## Driving280

Thank you so much, ladies, it means so much to me. Unfortunately, this was the shortest happiness over a BFP... I had my bloods drawn today and HCG was only 2. It must have dropped since Monday's test... I was not surprised, as it looked like AF was coming, red blood w/clots and all. 

Oh well. Pls put me down for July 31... though with the hormone mess, August will be more likely.


----------



## Wendyk07

Driving280 said:


> Thank you so much, ladies, it means so much to me. Unfortunately, this was the shortest happiness over a BFP... I had my bloods drawn today and HCG was only 2. It must have dropped since Monday's test... I was not surprised, as it looked like AF was coming, red blood w/clots and all.
> 
> Oh well. Pls put me down for July 31... though with the hormone mess, August will be more likely.

I'm so sorry Hun. It totally sucks. :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry to hear that Driving I will put U down for the 31st!!!

:hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

So sorry Driving :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I got my Scan today I have 6 Follies on both ovaries that's 12 Total!!!

They are all small still so here's hoping that a few will grow and the others Don't!!
:thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sis4Us said:


> Well I got my Scan today I have 6 Follies on both ovaries that's 12 Total!!!
> 
> They are all small still so here's hoping that a few will grow and the others Don't!!
> :thumbup:

Awesome! Sounds like its going to be a good cycle for you :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Brandy... This is my 1st cycle on Femara not sure if you've used it but the nurse seemed to think the follies where small??

Do u know anything about CD9 Folli growth on meds??


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sis4Us said:


> Brandy... This is my 1st cycle on Femara not sure if you've used it but the nurse seemed to think the follies where small??
> 
> Do u know anything about CD9 Folli growth on meds??

Did she give you the measurements? Also are you triggering or ovulating naturally? Will you have a IUI?

CD9 they wouldnt be too big I would imagine from past experience that around 8-10


----------



## Sis4Us

She said they are all around 10mm which concerned her she thought a few would be bigger!!!

I'm suppose to do a trigger w IUI but I think we will try meds and trigger this month if that doesn't get us a BFP then a IUI next month!!
I reall want a girl and I'm afraid the IUI will give me another boy or two!!! Lol

Thanks for answering I feel a Lil better now then!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sis4Us said:


> She said they are all around 10mm which concerned her she thought a few would be bigger!!!
> 
> I'm suppose to do a trigger w IUI but I think we will try meds and trigger this month if that doesn't get us a BFP then a IUI next month!!
> I reall want a girl and I'm afraid the IUI will give me another boy or two!!! Lol
> 
> Thanks for answering I feel a Lil better now then!!!

She might have been thinking in regards to a 'lead' follicle but I havent thus far ever had lead follicles... meaning a few are larger than the others.

Mine are usually all within that size at about CD9. I wouldnt worry it sounds like you're on track. They do the most growing in the next 5 days ;) 

In comparison I am doing IVF right now and using stim drugs and I am on CD10 and I have 38 that are all within 10-12 so you're right there with me. My doctor is super happy with the size.


----------



## Mapleroo

Driving280 said:


> Thank you so much, ladies, it means so much to me. Unfortunately, this was the shortest happiness over a BFP... I had my bloods drawn today and HCG was only 2. It must have dropped since Monday's test... I was not surprised, as it looked like AF was coming, red blood w/clots and all.
> 
> Oh well. Pls put me down for July 31... though with the hormone mess, August will be more likely.

So sorry driving...:hugs:


----------



## Mapleroo

~Brandy~ said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> She said they are all around 10mm which concerned her she thought a few would be bigger!!!
> 
> I'm suppose to do a trigger w IUI but I think we will try meds and trigger this month if that doesn't get us a BFP then a IUI next month!!
> I reall want a girl and I'm afraid the IUI will give me another boy or two!!! Lol
> 
> Thanks for answering I feel a Lil better now then!!!
> 
> She might have been thinking in regards to a 'lead' follicle but I havent thus far ever had lead follicles... meaning a few are larger than the others.
> 
> Mine are usually all within that size at about CD9. I wouldnt worry it sounds like you're on track. They do the most growing in the next 5 days ;)
> 
> In comparison I am doing IVF right now and using stim drugs and I am on CD10 and I have 38 that are all within 10-12 so you're right there with me. My doctor is super happy with the size.Click to expand...

Brandy-Good luck with the IVF!

Sis-Sounds like great positive news!


----------



## kimk

Sorry Driving280


----------



## Sis4Us

Brandy...... 38??? Dang a d I thought 12 was Alot!!! :haha:

I can't imagine I was so bloated the other day I could barely breath .... If I had 38 instead of 12 I'd be rolling around!!! :rofl:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sis4Us said:


> Brandy...... 38??? Dang a d I thought 12 was Alot!!! :haha:
> 
> I can't imagine I was so bloated the other day I could barely breath .... If I had 38 instead of 12 I'd be rolling around!!! :rofl:

Only this afternoon did I start to notice my lower abdomen starting to get heavy. I really really hope that it doesnt get much worse I am dreading the pain that I hear some talk about..


----------



## Sis4Us

Hopefully it will be Easy Peasy for U Brandy!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mapleroo

Morning Ladies

So today is my test day, because this is my first cycle since the MC I decided I didn't want to test early or obsess over symptoms etc this month. If it wasn't for charting, I wouldn't have even known I had ovulated as I had none of my usual tell tale signs. No EWCM, no cramping, zilch. Well apparently I O'd around my usual time.:shrug:

A couple of days ago I started getting some niggly cramps. A bit odd for me, I usually just have mild cramps once AF starts. Yesterday I had some light pink/light brown spots on the TP....also odd for me. Ordinarily I just bleed bright red without any spotting ahead of time. Last night experienced some pretty decent cramping and lower backache, thought for sure I would awake to AF. Took my temp and had a rise from 97.5 to 97.7. Certainly nothing to call the media about, but surprised me as I was expecting it to go in the other direction. Also no AF, no spotting. Took a test and very, very BFN.

So here I sit in no-mans-land. :coffee:Not out, but probably not in, either. Will see what tomorrow brings!

Wishing lots of :dust: to anyone else testing today:thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Maple - Ooooooh fingers crossed for you - temping is a brilliant indication of what our body is up to, when my temperature reaches 37 or above either I am pregnant or ill:haha:

If this is the first cycle after a m/c don't forget hun that our bodies can still be a bit messed up :wacko:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

FX.... Mapleroo!!!!!!


----------



## Driving280

Fingers crossed for you, Maple!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Big fat zero for me today. 12dpo, I would have expected to see something by now so I guess I just have to wait it out a couple more days. :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

FX'd for you Maple & Wendy!


----------



## Mapleroo

A little bit of cramping today and some spotting tonight. Am going to bed...ahem...prepared....pretty sure I will officially be out in the morning.

Fx for you Wendy!


----------



## Wendyk07

Mapleroo said:


> A little bit of cramping today and some spotting tonight. Am going to bed...ahem...prepared....pretty sure I will officially be out in the morning.
> 
> Fx for you Wendy!

Temp dip below the cover line this morning. Pretty sure AF is knocking on the door. :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Wendy :hugs: maybe she will stay away FX!!!!


----------



## felcity 45

Well ladies looks like I'm out AF arriving 5 days early this month :cry:

lots of :dust: to everyone


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Felicity :hugs:

I got a positive OPK this AM so looks like O is early this month.


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry Felcity 45 :hugs:!!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

I'm out as well. AF came this evening. Will get another chance this month though. I will be testing again on the 30th/31st. :)


----------



## Milty

:hugs: for all those who got AF


----------



## Mapleroo

I'm out girls, I'm out! It's all good though. 

Sorry to those that aren't so ok with it though :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

:( Sorry to Everyone that got AF!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Solstyce

I am only 7 dpo today. My CM went from sticky to creamy today. At about midnight I took a bath. I checked my CM and I had a glob of EWCM with a teenie tiny streak of blood in it. Now here is the really weird part. I don't know why but I squeezed my nipples, and out of both nipples came fluid that looked like colostrum (clearish yellow). I stopped breast feeding over 7 years ago, and haven't had any leaks or any fluid when I've pinched my nipples before today.

Could I be pregnant?

Edit: According to Dr. Google it could just be my hormones out of balance. But I haven't had anything like this since I stopped breast feeding in 2006.


----------



## garfie

Sorry Felicity/Maple/Wendy - when will she get the idea she is not wanted:growlmad:

Good luck to all the other ladies :dust::dust::dust:

Sols - You could well be - especially with the streak of red and going to creamy:happydance: my understanding is when we have had a child our boobs can leak colostrum many years after - but of course if it's unusual for you it could well be a sign:happydance:

So when are you planning on testing?:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Solstyce

Garfie- I think you're right. It might just be "new" for me since I've only been off of birth control for 4 months. I took a test already and it was BFN, but I'm only 7 dpo. I'm going to try to wait a few days and test again.


----------



## Sis4Us

FX for U Solstyce!!!!!
Might want to change that WTT if u get Prego:haha:

AFM..... Went for my CD12 scan and outta the whopping 12 I have 2 ! !!!
1 20mm Follie on my left ovary and 1 17X11 Follie on my right Dr says that's only 14mm I've never had anyone tell me the 17X11!!!!

Brandy.... Is this how they come up W the measurements I'm confused as to when to do my trigger!!??? 
Also how long does it normally take u to O after Trigger shot???
Thanks


----------



## Mapleroo

Solstyce, last month when I got my BFP on 9dpo I had a HUGE glob of ewcm/creamy. The next day I tested + with a frer. You never know! Fx


----------



## Mapleroo

Ok so just before I got my BFP, I purchased a CBFM. I never opened it because I was already in the middle of my cycle. Then I didn't open it because I found out I was pregnant. So it sits in my cupboard all sealed complete with receipt and I'm not sure if I should use it or not. I bought it because I conceived my other 3 in my 20's pretty easily just by monitoring my CM. Now that I'm in my 30's my fertility signs aren't as clear. I have used OPK's and actually, once I figured out how to use them effectively I didn't mind them. So question: is it worth using the CBFM? Or should I return it and just use OPKs??


----------



## Sis4Us

Mapleroo.... It depends if u have a hormone imbalance or not!!!

My hormones are a Lil off so it gave me highs for 8 days straight then a peak days after I actually Od!!!

GL


----------



## kimk

I am sorry Wendy, felicity and maple for af showing.


----------



## Solstyce

Mapleroo said:


> Solstyce, last month when I got my BFP on 9dpo I had a HUGE glob of ewcm/creamy. The next day I tested + with a frer. You never know! Fx

I don't want to be too hopeful. I also read that some people get fertile CM right before AF.

Well today I got some brown spotting. My first thought was IB, my second thought is that I might get AF tomorrow (which would give me a 7 day luteal phase). My third thought is it's just random brown spotting.


----------



## Hopethisyear

So I don't know what is going on with me. I usually O between CD 16-19 and have 3-4 days of positive OPK's. Yesterday on CD10 I had a temp spike so I POAS and got a positive OPK. I've never O'd so early. This morning I couldn't temp, but POAS this afternoon and got a negative OPK. I'm so confused as to if I O'd or not. I am on clomid so I don't know if that would affect anything, but it hasn't the last 2 cycles. I guess I will temp tomorrow AM and see what it says. I really hope I didn't O yet as we didn't get to do any BDing this past week :(


----------



## Mapleroo

Hopethisyear said:


> So I don't know what is going on with me. I usually O between CD 16-19 and have 3-4 days of positive OPK's. Yesterday on CD10 I had a temp spike so I POAS and got a positive OPK. I've never O'd so early. This morning I couldn't temp, but POAS this afternoon and got a negative OPK. I'm so confused as to if I O'd or not. I am on clomid so I don't know if that would affect anything, but it hasn't the last 2 cycles. I guess I will temp tomorrow AM and see what it says. I really hope I didn't O yet as we didn't get to do any BDing this past week :(

Oh no! Fx is was a random temp spike and you didn't actually o xx


----------



## Solstyce

On the plus side my temp stayed up this morning. On the negative side I had some more brown spotting. In the 4 months since I've been off of birth control, I haven't had any spotting in the luteal phase. I've had spotting a few days around O day and then it stops until I get my period. I did have one day of spotting the day before AF 2 cycles ago. So I guess maybe it's a sign of low progesterone or a weak ovulation or something.

I wish my period would start so I can just move on to next month. Of course I say that but if it did start I'd freak out about my luteal phase being too short.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope u get to figure things out Solstyce!!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Solstyce - Fingers crossed for you! That's good your temps are staying up, hopefully you are just experiencing some implantation bleeding.

AFM - My temp is lower again today and I got a negative OPK. Last night I had some twinges in my ovary area on both sides. I'm so confused.


----------



## Wendyk07

Solstyce said:


> On the plus side my temp stayed up this morning. On the negative side I had some more brown spotting. In the 4 months since I've been off of birth control, I haven't had any spotting in the luteal phase. I've had spotting a few days around O day and then it stops until I get my period. I did have one day of spotting the day before AF 2 cycles ago. So I guess maybe it's a sign of low progesterone or a weak ovulation or something.
> 
> I wish my period would start so I can just move on to next month. Of course I say that but if it did start I'd freak out about my luteal phase being too short.

The spotting Could still be IB Hun. Your chart is looking good and it's definately a lot different from your last cycle so I think that is a good sign. Everything crossed for you. X

When I got pregnant last year I spotted on and of for 10 days and I thought I was out but my son found a test in the the drawer and handed it to me and I got a positive. I can't remember if I had it with DS but I will be looking out for it every cycle. X


----------



## Wendyk07

Hopethisyear said:


> Solstyce - Fingers crossed for you! That's good your temps are staying up, hopefully you are just experiencing some implantation bleeding.
> 
> AFM - My temp is lower again today and I got a negative OPK. Last night I had some twinges in my ovary area on both sides. I'm so confused.

No wonder your confused. This whole ttc thing can be a right head scratcher at times. It could be that your body tried to O and didn't quite get there. See what your temps do over the next couple of days and keep bd'ing just in case. 

:)


----------



## Wendyk07

Milty- have you tested yet? I know you lol. You must have done. Lol


----------



## Milty

Of course I've tested...I even have a very faint line but I'm not trusting Wondfos until I see it on another test :haha:


----------



## Milty

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Sis4Us

Might be Milty!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Hopethisyear said:


> Solstyce - Fingers crossed for you! That's good your temps are staying up, hopefully you are just experiencing some implantation bleeding.
> 
> AFM - My temp is lower again today and I got a negative OPK. Last night I had some twinges in my ovary area on both sides. I'm so confused.

Hope I think when your on Clomid you can sometime read high temps. I did have one spike but I had higher than normal temps.


----------



## Wendyk07

Milty said:


> What do you think?

I can see it. :)

Everything crossed for you. Xxx


----------



## tracyr75

Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum and to this whole process. I had my first IUI on July 5th so I will be tested on July 19th!!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Tracyr 75!!!!!

AFM.... Dr called I go for Beta check 7/22 so I'm going to move up my date!!!

:dust: to ALL!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

tracyr75 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to this forum and to this whole process. I had my first IUI on July 5th so I will be tested on July 19th!!!!!

Welcome aboard and good luck. Xxx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Welcome Tracyr75!! Good luck :dust:


----------



## Mapleroo

Good luck Milty!!! 

Welcome Tracyr75!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Welcome Tracy FX For you :)


----------



## Solstyce

10 dpo and :bfn: I'm still having sore BBs but my temp is dropping/flat. I would see a temp rise if I was pregnant by now. AF is due on Friday. Not feeling very hopeful about this month anymore. It's been a lot of waiting. Waiting to O, which was late, and now waiting for AF or a :bfp:


----------



## Sis4Us

That's ALL we do wait in 2W increments!!!!

FX for ya!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Solstyce said:


> 10 dpo and :bfn: I'm still having sore BBs but my temp is dropping/flat. I would see a temp rise if I was pregnant by now. AF is due on Friday. Not feeling very hopeful about this month anymore. It's been a lot of waiting. Waiting to O, which was late, and now waiting for AF or a :bfp:

Your chart looks fine to me flattening out is not a bad thing only when you have a large temp drop and then flattening out ;) 

You're still in it!


----------



## moondust7

Solstyce - 10dpo is still early - you're not out yet. FX for you!!

AFM - I tested Saturday (and this morning again) and got a BFP. So, I'm pregnant! This will be my third pregnancy (with the past 2 being miscarriages). Am hoping 3rd time's the charm!!! My OB had my hcg and progesterone tested yesterday. Iwill be going back Wed. for another hcg test. FX that this one sticks!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Moondust.... Hope this one is a Sticky bean!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

moondust7 said:


> Solstyce - 10dpo is still early - you're not out yet. FX for you!!
> 
> AFM - I tested Saturday (and this morning again) and got a BFP. So, I'm pregnant! This will be my third pregnancy (with the past 2 being miscarriages). Am hoping 3rd time's the charm!!! My OB had my hcg and progesterone tested yesterday. Iwill be going back Wed. for another hcg test. FX that this one sticks!

Congrats!!


----------



## kimk

Congrats moondust7. That is wonderful news.


----------



## Wendyk07

moondust7 said:


> Solstyce - 10dpo is still early - you're not out yet. FX for you!!
> 
> AFM - I tested Saturday (and this morning again) and got a BFP. So, I'm pregnant! This will be my third pregnancy (with the past 2 being miscarriages). Am hoping 3rd time's the charm!!! My OB had my hcg and progesterone tested yesterday. Iwill be going back Wed. for another hcg test. FX that this one sticks!

CONGRATULATIONS Hun. Xxx

Stick lil bean STICK.


----------



## Solstyce

moondust7 said:


> Solstyce - 10dpo is still early - you're not out yet. FX for you!!
> 
> AFM - I tested Saturday (and this morning again) and got a BFP. So, I'm pregnant! This will be my third pregnancy (with the past 2 being miscarriages). Am hoping 3rd time's the charm!!! My OB had my hcg and progesterone tested yesterday. Iwill be going back Wed. for another hcg test. FX that this one sticks!

Congrats on your BFP! What dpo did you get your :bfp: ?


----------



## moondust7

Thanks so much everyone!!!! 

Solstyce - I always wait until 14 dpo to test.

GOOD LUCK ladies!!!!!


----------



## Solstyce

moondust7 said:


> Thanks so much everyone!!!!
> 
> Solstyce - I always wait until 14 dpo to test.
> 
> GOOD LUCK ladies!!!!!

You have a lot of willpower! This is only my second cycle so maybe it will get easier to wait it out.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Solstyce said:


> moondust7 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much everyone!!!!
> 
> Solstyce - I always wait until 14 dpo to test.
> 
> GOOD LUCK ladies!!!!!
> 
> You have a lot of willpower! This is only my second cycle so maybe it will get easier to wait it out.Click to expand...

It doesnt lol. I have been trying over 3.5 years and I still want to test on 2DPO :blush:


----------



## moondust7

~Brandy~ said:


> Solstyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moondust7 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much everyone!!!!
> 
> Solstyce - I always wait until 14 dpo to test.
> 
> GOOD LUCK ladies!!!!!
> 
> You have a lot of willpower! This is only my second cycle so maybe it will get easier to wait it out.Click to expand...
> 
> It doesnt lol. I have been trying over 3.5 years and I still want to test on 2DPO :blush:Click to expand...

LOL yes it was very hard to wait. But, we were on vacation, and I only had the 1 test with me, so I wanted to make sure I waited until I knew the result would be more likely to be correct.

Brandy - GOOD LUCK tomorrow!!!


----------



## Milty

Congrats!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Milty u let me know how it goes in the AM!!!! Fx


----------



## Mapleroo

Congratulations Moondust!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## PugLuvAh

Congrats moondust!! :cloud9:


----------



## Sis4Us

Our 1st BFP..... Let's catch LOTS More!!!!!


----------



## kimk

12 dpo and a BFN here. Doctor finally letting me start clomid next cycle. But was hoping not to need it.


----------



## Mapleroo

kimk said:


> 12 dpo and a BFN here. Doctor finally letting me start clomid next cycle. But was hoping not to need it.

Sorry kimk :hugs:
Best of luck with the clomid :dust:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I have my egg retrieval today! I triggered on Monday and I have been testing out my trigger.. nice to see positive tests too bad they weren't real lol.

Baby dust and good luck to all.


----------



## kimk

Good luck Brandy.


----------



## Dylis

Congrats moondust:happydance::happydance:

AFM I'm out, hope not to see anyone else in the aug thread:thumbup:


----------



## moondust7

Thanks again ladies! I;m going for another hcg check today so hopefully my numbers have doubled from Monday.

kimk - Next month will be your month with the clomid :dust:

Dylis - we'll be looking for your BFP next month!! :flower:

Brandy - good luck again!! :flower::flower:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Moondust!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I know the feeling Brandy been testing out my trigger from Sat..... Still having NEON +++ test!!!!

It gets a bit depressing knowing its a BIG Fat Lie!!!! 

GL!!!

Sorry Dylis!!!

Kimk u R not out till AF shows!!!!

GL Moondust!!!! Hope u see big numbers!!!


----------



## garfie

Welcome Tracy 75:dust::dust::dust:

Sols - You are not out yet hun and a flat temp is better than a drop:winkwink: are your batteries okay in your thermometer?:flower:

Moondust - Congrats hun :happydance::happydance:

Brandy - I'm with you on that one testing doesn't get any easier - especially for us who have been trying a while :blush: good luck for this cycle hun:hugs:

Kimk - If she hasn't flown in - you are still in with a chance hun :dust::dust::dust:

Dylis - Sadly you will see me - as I'm just stalking at the mo - hey maybe we can be bump buddies :happydance: if my body ever co-operates:haha:

Sis4Us - Me to my test are still showing +++ 2 weeks post DNC - so sad it isn't real:cry:

Good luck to you all ladies :dust::dust::dust:

AFM - I'm just trying to keep busy I'm half way through my month of no :sex: :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I decided what the heck and took another OPK thinking it would still be NEON.... But it wasn't it's faded A Lot!!!

Hopefully I'll be able to test B4 my blood draw 7/22!!!

How long does the trigger usually take to fade for u Brandy??


----------



## ~Brandy~

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Hi everyone! I am still super loopy I just got home from ER boy they gave me a lot of good drugs haha.

They retrieved 31 eggs so we will have to see what the fertilization report brings tomorrow... They said I wouldn't hear from them till tomorrow afternoon as the doctor is the one that calls personally instead of the nurse.

I am very happy with the number but I am hoping there was a large # that are healthy/fertilized ;) 

Hope all is well.. I cant focus enough to do personals right now sorry. DH is going to spoil me with my favorite starbucks and a bowl of Pho from my favorite Vietnamese place after a very long nap.

If you saw this on another thread sorry I did copy/paste because I can't type well right now lol.


----------



## Mischief

Hi Ladies,

May I join? I'm testing on July 15th. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad things went Well Brandy!!!!

Welcome Mischief I'll Add U!!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

POAS this am and got a + OPK, so it looks like I didnt O last week...yay!


----------



## Sis4Us

Good deal I've been watching ur Chart and it looked like u where Approaching o to me!!!

I usually get a spike then decline for 3 days b4 O!!!

This month my temps where Crazy from the meds!!!

FX for U!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sis4Us said:


> Well I decided what the heck and took another OPK thinking it would still be NEON.... But it wasn't it's faded A Lot!!!
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to test B4 my blood draw 7/22!!!
> 
> How long does the trigger usually take to fade for u Brandy??

last trigger I tested out I think was almost 3 years ago and if I remember right it was about 9 days.. But whats weird is my first one I took the morning after trigger so yesterday and it was dark today is was really light.

I bought 12 tests all the same brand so I guess I will see how it plays out the next few days. I hope it gets out of my system fast.


----------



## Sis4Us

I've been using my OPKs and today it was WAY lighter!!!!

I tested later in the day so maybe that's why but I think it's washing out quicker than they say!!!


----------



## Solstyce

I know today is supposed to be my testing day but I don't have an update. FF says tomorrow is AF so we'll see. I ran out of ICs and I'm not going to waste a digi today. I had a bfn as of yesterday. As you can see on my chart my temp went down a little today.


----------



## cassieakasam

Congrats Moondust!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

:flower:

Could you put me in for 31st.....

Thank you XX


----------



## Sis4Us

FX... Solstyce!!!

Welcome Sofaqueen77..... I'll add U!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sis4Us said:


> I've been using my OPKs and today it was WAY lighter!!!!
> 
> I tested later in the day so maybe that's why but I think it's washing out quicker than they say!!!

I took my 3rd test today to test the trigger out and its the same as yesterday so I will just continue testing. It's pretty light but noticeable for sure I dont have to squint.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea my OPK was darker again this am... I'm guessing my test yesterday was diluted!!! :(

Any word yet on the Fertilization Brandy???


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sis4Us said:


> Yea my OPK was darker again this am... I'm guessing my test yesterday was diluted!!! :(
> 
> Any word yet on the Fertilization Brandy???

No they have me on pins and needles here. But they did say early afternoon and it's only 930 lol

But im dying to know :(


----------



## moondust7

Solystyce - :dust:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Brandy - Fingers crossed for you!!! Post your updates as soon as you know!

Sis4us - I usally have lighter OPK's in the PM too because I drink so much water during the day. I saw your chart shows you are 3dpo, do you usually get + OPK's at this time?

AFM - SUPER dark positive OPK yesterday AM, and this AM. Trying so hard to catch that egg this month!!


----------



## Sis4Us

No Hope I'm testing out my trigger shot!!! I can't bring myself to use a HPT cuz seeing a false + would just be heart wrenching!!
Usually by now my OPKs would be way Negative but the shot is making then really dark still!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sis4Us said:


> No Hope I'm testing out my trigger shot!!! I can't bring myself to use a HPT cuz seeing a false + would just be heart wrenching!!
> Usually by now my OPKs would be way Negative but the shot is making then really dark still!!!

:wohoo:

Doctor finally called with report!!

31 Retrieved
21 Mature
21 fertilised but 9 perished over night

12 remain and appear to be doing well! I will get another report tomorrow :happydance:


Grow babies grow :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

:happydance: Grow LilOnes!!!!!


----------



## Milty

12 is a great number :thumbup:


----------



## Hopethisyear

That is great Brandy!!!


----------



## gardeninggirl

I'm back!!

To all those that had the Witch come...Boooooooo! Yuck!!

Good luck Brandy! Hope the little eggies continue to grow.

AF was two days late on my trip but I think I will still test on the 31st.


----------



## kimk

AF showed up this morning. So on to next month. :(


----------



## Mischief

~Brandy~ said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> Doctor finally called with report!!
> 
> 31 Retrieved
> 21 Mature
> 21 fertilised but 9 perished over night
> 
> 12 remain and appear to be doing well! I will get another report tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> 
> Grow babies grow :flower:

Yea! :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

So so sorry Kimk :hugs:!!!!!!


----------



## HappilyTTC

~Brandy~ said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> No Hope I'm testing out my trigger shot!!! I can't bring myself to use a HPT cuz seeing a false + would just be heart wrenching!!
> Usually by now my OPKs would be way Negative but the shot is making then really dark still!!!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Doctor finally called with report!!
> 
> 31 Retrieved
> 21 Mature
> 21 fertilised but 9 perished over night
> 
> 12 remain and appear to be doing well! I will get another report tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> 
> Grow babies grow :flower:Click to expand...


How amazing!!! Fingers crossed for you.

May everything work out smoothly.

Sooo excited for you!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sis4Us said:


> So so sorry Kimk :hugs:!!!!!!

Hey Sis4us. So today was day 4 of testing out the trigger and today is a barely there line... not quite a squinter but its barely there.

Seems pretty early to get almost out of my system so we shall see.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I'm 7dp trigger and mine was barely there too!!!

But it seems to be really faded after I take my P so I'll test in the AM b4 I take it!!!

How r those baby eggies doing today???


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sis4Us said:


> Yes I'm 7dp trigger and mine was barely there too!!!
> 
> But it seems to be really faded after I take my P so I'll test in the AM b4 I take it!!!
> 
> How r those baby eggies doing today???

I am dying to know but today they said they wouldnt call until the end of the day :( When they do call they will tell me for sure if its a 3d or a 5d transfer :happydance: if its 3d then we will go get the embies tomorrow if not then Monday.

I am ok either way I just want whatever is best for the lil ones.


----------



## moondust7

Ugh so sorry Kimk!!

Brandy - GREAT news!!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

How many are u going to transfer Brandy??


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sis4Us said:


> How many are u going to transfer Brandy??

Before the retrieval the doctor said 3 because of my age so we shall see.

I am hoping for 2 of the best ones and the 3rd one probably a lower grade one.


----------



## Sis4Us

3 wow!!!

Exciting indeed .... I love the idea of Multiples then again it's kinda scary!!! :haha:


----------



## Hopethisyear

3, that is exciting! How would you feel with multiples? I would be so excited to have twins, which speaking of...I went for a scan today and it showed that I ovulated from both sides this month. I am officially in the TWW now, just not sure how many DPO I am since my chart is all wacky. We were able to :sex: 3 times this week, I am hoping I O'd yesterday.


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> 3 wow!!!
> 
> Exciting indeed .... I love the idea of Multiples then again it's kinda scary!!! :haha:

I don't think I would want to have multiple multiples :) but I enjoy being a twin and, though there were certainly rough times, I know my parents enjoyed the experience as well. I would be delighted to have twins myself!


----------



## ~Brandy~

We would love to have twins! Since we already have 2 grown children I think were more seasoned at it haha. 

When we started trying again thinking hey not a problem doing this again (haha right) we wanted to have 2 more. Now with invetro atleast we have upped the chances of having 2 right off the bat.

Triplets scare me because of the health complications.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hey I have 16 yr old and a 6 yr old so we have been through it all!! I would love twins but I'm sure I would be exhausted if they where both like my 6yr old!!!
:rofl:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Dr just called and said all 12 are doing well and that he wants to do a 5D transfer so I go Monday at 2:15 to pick up the embabies!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Yay :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## LucyLake

~Brandy~ said:


> Dr just called and said all 12 are doing well and that he wants to do a 5D transfer so I go Monday at 2:15 to pick up the embabies!!

Brandy, that's great news!!!! <3 So excited for you <3 Huge hugs :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

So how does that work do they just implant them right then and there???

Just wondering cuz it might have to be our option to get the Sis or siss we r looking for!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello Lucylake I See u gt a BFP today.... Congrats!!! U should have been on the thread to bring us some luck!!! ;)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sis4Us said:


> So how does that work do they just implant them right then and there???
> 
> Just wondering cuz it might have to be our option to get the Sis or siss we r looking for!!

Ya the procedure to transfer them to my uterus is only about 30 seconds. Its just like having an IUI. They will have an ultrasound watching and he will insert a tube that he premeasured specifically for my uterus and will drop the embryos at the top of the uterus near the fallopian tube where they would normally enter.

Then its all out of our hands.


----------



## Mischief

~Brandy~ said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> So how does that work do they just implant them right then and there???
> 
> Just wondering cuz it might have to be our option to get the Sis or siss we r looking for!!
> 
> Ya the procedure to transfer them to my uterus is only about 30 seconds. Its just like having an IUI. They will have an ultrasound watching and he will insert a tube that he premeasured specifically for my uterus and will drop the embryos at the top of the uterus near the fallopian tube where they would normally enter.
> 
> Then its all out of our hands.Click to expand...

Thank you for sharing this!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

So did u do any PGD or do they not tell u that???

And if u do the 3 what about the rest can they freeze those at that state ??

Sorry for so many questions guess I'm just trying to plan ahead of time... Plus it's all very Fascinating !!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sis4Us said:


> So did u do any PGD or do they not tell u that???
> 
> And if u do the 3 what about the rest can they freeze those at that state ??
> 
> Sorry for so many questions guess I'm just trying to plan ahead of time... Plus it's all very Fascinating !!!

They can do PGD however I didn't elect for it.

All remaining embryos will be frozen immediately for future use. Once the embryos are frozen if I wish to try again I can do so during any cycle without having to go through all the shots and torture. They just thaw some and toss them in LOL


----------



## Sis4Us

That's sounds good so u only have to pay for the IVF once and then get a few tries at it!!!

Cuz they discussed the cost w us and it wasn't cheap!!! That's good to know its not just a one time deal!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sis4Us said:


> That's sounds good so u only have to pay for the IVF once and then get a few tries at it!!!
> 
> Cuz they discussed the cost w us and it wasn't cheap!!! That's good to know its not just a one time deal!!!

Its about 15k with testing, meds, and procedure for a fresh embie transfer like the one I am doing.

It costs about 4000 for them to thaw an egg and transfer it to you

And to store the frozen eggs its about 2000 a year.


----------



## Hopethisyear

WOW!!!! Fingers crossed for you that it works the first time :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks for the info Brandy and best of Luck to U On MON!!!


----------



## Solstyce

Big temp drop yesterday and another one today down below cover line. But no AF yet. I can't believe she is making me wait so long for her. This is the longest cycle ever.


----------



## Milty

This has been a long cycle for me too...

I had my giant temp drop this morning right on time and I'm cramping so AF is imminent.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry the :witch: is being a B1+&#8364;h!!!


----------



## Solstyce

I'm out. :witch: just got me. On to next month....


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry to the girls who got AF...Good luck next month :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

Solstyce said:


> I'm out. :witch: just got me. On to next month....


Sorry Hun. Xx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Anyone know why my temp isn't rising and I'm not getting crosshairs? I had an ultrasound yesterday that showed I released two eggs this month.


----------



## Mischief

Solstyce said:


> I'm out. :witch: just got me. On to next month....

Sorry she got you. I think she's coming for me next. I'm 9 dpo but have been spotting for two days now. :shrug:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hopethisyear said:


> Anyone know why my temp isn't rising and I'm not getting crosshairs? I had an ultrasound yesterday that showed I released two eggs this month.

are they sure you released 2 eggs or that 2 follicles ruptured. Its common to have follies without eggs in them.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mischief said:


> Solstyce said:
> 
> 
> I'm out. :witch: just got me. On to next month....
> 
> Sorry she got you. I think she's coming for me next. I'm 9 dpo but have been spotting for two days now. :shrug:Click to expand...

Could be IB :shrug:


----------



## Hopethisyear

~Brandy~ said:


> Hopethisyear said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know why my temp isn't rising and I'm not getting crosshairs? I had an ultrasound yesterday that showed I released two eggs this month.
> 
> are they sure you released 2 eggs or that 2 follicles ruptured. Its common to have follies without eggs in them.Click to expand...

I am not sure, she just said you ovulated from each side and there was a corpus luteum.


----------



## Milty

Hopethisyear said:


> Anyone know why my temp isn't rising and I'm not getting crosshairs? I had an ultrasound yesterday that showed I released two eggs this month.

Your spike on CD 10 is confusing FF. looks like you tried to O & didn't. 

You O'd CD 14. However your positive OPKS after that date are also confusing FF. If you take them out it will give you cross hairs! 

Are you sure those OPKS were positive? I have seen some who get their LH surge after O but its not common


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks! They were definitely positive as I was using both IC and digitals. I really thought I O'd 2 days ago as that is when I was having O pains. why do u think I O'd on cd14? it's just strange because in the past I have had a big temp rise after O to way above my pre o temps.

I took out the +'s and I still don't get crosshairs.


----------



## kimk

Sorry she got you Solstyce.


----------



## Milty

Well this month your pre O temps were higher than previous month. That might be from the Clomid or it could just be random. 

On CD 14 is when you had your dip and EWCM then had the large increase the next day. 

Had you not had the scan done I would have said you tried to O again but didn't and got the surge again and were about to O.

Sometimes Clomid does funny things with our temps. Did you up your dose?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Oh ok thanks! I'm on the same dose (100mg) as the last 2 months. I wonder if I can O again a third time? I'm still having twinges in my ovaries, but I'm sure the Dr would have seen something yesterday. I guess it doesn't help to overanalyze since I already had my ultrasound, now just wait time


----------



## Milty

Yes since you had your scan all you have to do now is wait...sounds easy but that's the hard part!


Sis: AF for me!


----------



## Hopethisyear

:thumbup: So true! Thanks for your advice though! Sorry AF got you, hope you have better luck next cycle!


----------



## Mischief

:witch: arrived - I'm out! 

This cycle was my first time to ovulate in a loooooooong time, so though I'm annoyed, I'm still kinda proud. Progress is progress, right? 

I suppose that my luteal phase is only 9 days. Another thing to worry about... I picked up some B6 today. We shall see...

Good luck to the ladies still waiting to test!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Milty and Mischief.... Way to stay +++++ Ladies!!!!

Boooooooooo 4 :witch:


----------



## Solstyce

Mischief said:


> :witch: arrived - I'm out!
> 
> This cycle was my first time to ovulate in a loooooooong time, so though I'm annoyed, I'm still kinda proud. Progress is progress, right?
> 
> I suppose that my luteal phase is only 9 days. Another thing to worry about... I picked up some B6 today. We shall see...
> 
> Good luck to the ladies still waiting to test!!!

I took B complex this month and increased my LP by 1 day. I've read that vitex helps with LP too. Good luck!


----------



## gardeninggirl

Sorry AF came Milty and Mischief!:hugs: On to next month!!


----------



## cassieakasam

I'm sorry that the :witch: has gotten so many this month. 
FXD and sticky bean dust for the rest of us still in the TWW.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Has there really not been 1 BFP? WOW


----------



## Sis4Us

We have ONE Brandy!!!!
I was hoping to have a Ton this month but not so far!!! We have A lot testing toward the End of the month so FX!!!!!

Let get some BFPS!!!!


----------



## Solstyce

I am not too bummed about not getting pregnant last cycle. However I really really want to get pregnant this month! My due date would be April 19 and I have just enough sick leave to take off of work until the school year ends on May 30th and then I would get 2 months off for summer. So really praying hard for an April baby!


----------



## Mischief

Solstyce said:


> I am not too bummed about not getting pregnant last cycle. However I really really want to get pregnant this month! My due date would be April 19 and I have just enough sick leave to take off of work until the school year ends on May 30th and then I would get 2 months off for summer. So really praying hard for an April baby!

That's awesome! Same here! For the last couple of months when AF arrived I've been all, "Meh. I didn't want to be out during testing and end of year activities anyway!" :)

But now the pressure is on! Oh no!


----------



## Solstyce

Mischief said:


> Solstyce said:
> 
> 
> I am not too bummed about not getting pregnant last cycle. However I really really want to get pregnant this month! My due date would be April 19 and I have just enough sick leave to take off of work until the school year ends on May 30th and then I would get 2 months off for summer. So really praying hard for an April baby!
> 
> That's awesome! Same here! For the last couple of months when AF arrived I've been all, "Meh. I didn't want to be out during testing and end of year activities anyway!" :)
> 
> But now the pressure is on! Oh no!Click to expand...

Testing starts here in March and runs through the end of the year. I'm a high school counselor so I give all the tests from state and district tests to SAT, ACT and AP exams. I actually want to be out and miss some of the testing!

I hope we both fall pregnant this month so we can be bump buddies!


----------



## Mischief

Solstyce said:


> Testing starts here in March and runs through the end of the year. I'm a high school counselor so I give all the tests from state and district tests to SAT, ACT and AP exams. I actually want to be out and miss some of the testing!
> 
> I hope we both fall pregnant this month so we can be bump buddies!

I hope so too!

My third graders take their state tests at the end of April, and I wouldn't like to be gone while they prepare. 

You mentioned taking B-Complex... what are the values in yours? I bought 100mg tablets of B6 yesterday, then came home and read that was too much. Oops! So I went out and bought B-Complex today, but the only options were 12.5mg or 100mg again - nothing in between. I don't know if I should cut the 100 mg B6 tabs in half, or take the way smaller dose in the B-Complex tabs... It's all very confusing!


----------



## HappilyTTC

Mischief said:


> Solstyce said:
> 
> 
> Testing starts here in March and runs through the end of the year. I'm a high school counselor so I give all the tests from state and district tests to SAT, ACT and AP exams. I actually want to be out and miss some of the testing!
> 
> I hope we both fall pregnant this month so we can be bump buddies!
> 
> I hope so too!
> 
> My third graders take their state tests at the end of April, and I wouldn't like to be gone while they prepare.
> 
> You mentioned taking B-Complex... what are the values in yours? I bought 100mg tablets of B6 yesterday, then came home and read that was too much. Oops! So I went out and bought B-Complex today, but the only options were 12.5mg or 100mg again - nothing in between. I don't know if I should cut the 100 mg B6 tabs in half, or take the way smaller dose in the B-Complex tabs... It's all very confusing!Click to expand...

I'd like to get pregnant soon because I would love to move to San Diego and won't do that with a baby already in tow. However, if we are pregnant, both my husband and I have decided that we would put our move on speed mode because we would love to raise a baby in California.

These little "maybe babies" have no idea how much is riding on them :happydance:


----------



## Solstyce

Mischief said:


> Solstyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Testing starts here in March and runs through the end of the year. I'm a high school counselor so I give all the tests from state and district tests to SAT, ACT and AP exams. I actually want to be out and miss some of the testing!
> 
> I hope we both fall pregnant this month so we can be bump buddies!
> 
> I hope so too!
> 
> My third graders take their state tests at the end of April, and I wouldn't like to be gone while they prepare.
> 
> You mentioned taking B-Complex... what are the values in yours? I bought 100mg tablets of B6 yesterday, then came home and read that was too much. Oops! So I went out and bought B-Complex today, but the only options were 12.5mg or 100mg again - nothing in between. I don't know if I should cut the 100 mg B6 tabs in half, or take the way smaller dose in the B-Complex tabs... It's all very confusing!Click to expand...

Mine is a B complex. It's called Nature Made Super B-Complex. It has B6 2 mg, B12 15 mcg, and then a bunch of other stuff like vitamin C and folic acid. 

My youngest daughter will be a 3rd grader this year. My oldest is going into 5th! We start the high stakes tests in 3rd grade too. Poor kiddos!


----------



## Mischief

Solstyce said:


> Mine is a B complex. It's called Nature Made Super B-Complex. It has B6 2 mg, B12 15 mcg, and then a bunch of other stuff like vitamin C and folic acid.
> 
> My youngest daughter will be a 3rd grader this year. My oldest is going into 5th! We start the high stakes tests in 3rd grade too. Poor kiddos!

I'm going to go with the B-Complex as well. https://www.kingwood.com/message_board/chat/templates/standard/img/emoticons/thanks.gif

It is so hard to watch a bunch of fresh little 3rd graders walk into the room at the beginning of the year knowing that in a few short months they're going to have to deal with such a monster of a test. :cry:


----------



## Wendyk07

Milty said:


> Yes since you had your scan all you have to do now is wait...sounds easy but that's the hard part!
> 
> 
> Sis: AF for me!

What a bitch! I had high hopes for you this month. Sorry Hun. Xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

I take 100 mg B6 and my FS said that it was fine!!! I'm not sure where u read it's to much!!:shrug:


----------



## PostalMom

Hi I'm due af on the 24th. Please add me.


----------



## Sis4Us

Will add U Postalmom!!!!! :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Mischief said:


> :witch: arrived - I'm out!
> 
> This cycle was my first time to ovulate in a loooooooong time, so though I'm annoyed, I'm still kinda proud. Progress is progress, right?
> 
> I suppose that my luteal phase is only 9 days. Another thing to worry about... I picked up some B6 today. We shall see...
> 
> Good luck to the ladies still waiting to test!!!

Bummer! I'm so sorry the witch caught you. X


----------



## Mapleroo

Sorry to everyone that is out :hugs:

Welcome back gardeninggirl!!!!!! 
I hope you had a great and relaxing holiday :flower:


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> I take 100 mg B6 and my FS said that it was fine!!! I'm not sure where u read it's to much!!:shrug:

What dose did you start with? Did you start at 100? I kept reading accounts from women who started with lower amounts and then worked up to 100. Do you take them with anything else? I already take prenatal vitamins, but they only have around 2 mg of B6.


----------



## Sis4Us

No I just take B6, D3, Folic acid and Baby Asprin!!! My FS made me stop all my other supplements cuz I did Femara this month!!! 
I won't start Prenatals until I'm PG!!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

why Baby Aspirin? What does it do?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sofaqueen77 said:


> why Baby Aspirin? What does it do?


It assists with implantation by increasing the blood flow to the uterus thus helping to create the infamous "triple Stripe" or trilaminar lining.

All IVF patients are instructed to take it to assist in the process.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Thanks for that Brandy? Do you just take it in the TWW?


----------



## Mischief

~Brandy~ said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> why Baby Aspirin? What does it do?
> 
> 
> It assists with implantation by increasing the blood flow to the uterus thus helping to create the infamous "triple Stripe" or trilaminar lining.
> 
> All IVF patients are instructed to take it to assist in the process.Click to expand...

Do you take it every day or just during parts of your cycle?

Good luck with your transfer today!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Thanks for that Brandy? Do you just take it in the TWW?

You take it every day 81MG through your entire cycle. The doctor told me to continue to take it through the first trimester as well since it will help with the placenta growth.


----------



## moondust7

Ugh sorry for the AF's over the weekends. :-( Next month will be the month!!! There needs to be a few more BFPs here... especially if mine doesn't stick.

Sofa - I take baby aspirin b/c I have the MTHFR gene mutation - I'm supposed to be more prone to bloodclots. 

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I take it everyday Also!!!

GL today Brandy if U get a BFP can we add it as 2???? :haha:
FX for U!!!

Moondust are u having problems??? I hope not FX for a sticky Bean!!!


----------



## moondust7

Sis - no problems - I've just had 2 miscarriages though, so am not sure if this one will stick or not. Am trying to stay positive!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Brandy - good luck with your transfer today!!!

Just wanted to say with all the gals taking supplements to be sure to check with your Dr before taking anything. To much vitamin B can be bad for you and shouldn't be taken with other supplements like iron and aspirin can inhibit ovulation and prevent implantation. I'm not saying it's bad to take these things, but check with your Dr first. I've heard so many people say aspirin can't hurt you and vitamin B just comes out in your urine, but that is not completely true.


----------



## Sis4Us

My Dr told me to take the Asprin for better implantation Aslo Asprin doesn't inhibit Ovualtion Motrin can that's why they tell u to use Tylenol Products if needed!!

Advil, Aleeve and other anti-imflamatories can cause issues w those things!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Mr RE told me to stay away from aspirin, but each person is different Here are couple articles
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18081940
https://www.jexpclinassistreprod.com/article/viewFile/3609/2605
https://www.bioline.org.br/pdf?mf07008

Just recommending to check with your Dr before you self-medicate :)


----------



## Mischief

Hopethisyear said:


> Mr RE told me to stay away from aspirin, but each person is different Here are couple articles
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18081940
> https://www.jexpclinassistreprod.com/article/viewFile/3609/2605
> https://www.bioline.org.br/pdf?mf07008
> 
> Just recommending to check with your Dr before you self-medicate :)

Thank you for the articles and the caution. :)


----------



## gertrude

so my LO seems to be trying very hard for Mummy not to have a second :D got a positive on my OPK on Friday, we :sex:'d then but since we have either been travelling, or she's not been sleeping because of the heat in the UK :haha: little bugger

so I doubt this is my month, but will still test at the end of next week (mainly because I'm addicted to testing :haha: )


----------



## PugLuvAh

I got my positive OPT result saturday night (which I am so happy about since I missed it last month), so we've been :sex: once a day since then...probably tonight as well just in case I ovulated late.

Now starts the 2ww...:coffee:

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well I am finally PUPO so we shall see on the 24th!


----------



## Sis4Us

So excited for U Brandy!!!!
I see u went for 3 high grades!!

GL Gertrude and PugLuvah!!!!!


----------



## gardeninggirl

> Sorry to everyone that is out
> 
> Welcome back gardeninggirl!!!!!!
> I hope you had a great and relaxing holiday

Thanks Mapleroo! I had a great trip. Not exactly relaxing because of the travel and sightseeing.

Good luck Brandy!!! Hope everything goes well.

I think I have ovulated early which is interesting. My mom is determined that I was going to get pregnant in Sweden. I told her that it was impossible especially with a delayed period. Maybe a little divine intervention is in play and this might be my month. We'll see!


----------



## moondust7

Oh very exciting on the +OPKs. FX ladies.

Brandy - Good luck!!!


----------



## kimk

Good luck Brandy. Lots of baby dust your way.


----------



## PostalMom

This tww is driving me crazy. I'm
Bloated and I have pressure feeling below the naval. I had cramps for about 4 days. The first 2 days were the most intense. I'm a mail lady, and yesterday and today, wearing my lap belt has been uncomfortable. Which makes it hard to ignore the pressure and not think about if I'm pg. I poas this morning. Neg. But I knew it's way to early. I usually o on the 12 or 13 cd. I'm On cd 22. Ugh. Can't the days go just a little faster???


----------



## Mapleroo

gardeninggirl said:


> Sorry to everyone that is out
> 
> Welcome back gardeninggirl!!!!!!
> I hope you had a great and relaxing holiday
> 
> Thanks Mapleroo! I had a great trip. Not exactly relaxing because of the travel and sightseeing.
> 
> Good luck Brandy!!! Hope everything goes well.
> 
> I think I have ovulated early which is interesting. My mom is determined that I was going to get pregnant in Sweden. I told her that it was impossible especially with a delayed period. Maybe a little divine intervention is in play and this might be my month. We'll see!Click to expand...

Here's hoping for a little swedish baby!!!


----------



## Mapleroo

PostalMom said:


> This tww is driving me crazy. I'm
> Bloated and I have pressure feeling below the naval. I had cramps for about 4 days. The first 2 days were the most intense. I'm a mail lady, and yesterday and today, wearing my lap belt has been uncomfortable. Which makes it hard to ignore the pressure and not think about if I'm pg. I poas this morning. Neg. But I knew it's way to early. I usually o on the 12 or 13 cd. I'm On cd 22. Ugh. Can't the days go just a little faster???

Fingers crossed for you postalmom!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

PostalMom said:


> This tww is driving me crazy. I'm
> Bloated and I have pressure feeling below the naval. I had cramps for about 4 days. The first 2 days were the most intense. I'm a mail lady, and yesterday and today, wearing my lap belt has been uncomfortable. Which makes it hard to ignore the pressure and not think about if I'm pg. I poas this morning. Neg. But I knew it's way to early. I usually o on the 12 or 13 cd. I'm On cd 22. Ugh. Can't the days go just a little faster???

Thats going to be uncomfy wearing that belt for 9 months! Hope you get your BFP :flower:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Good luck Postalmom, Brandy, Gardeninggirl and everyone else!!!


----------



## HappilyTTC

Good luck to everyone!!! :dust: 

This two week wait is gonna drive me nuts with symptom spotting, isn't it?


----------



## garfie

Brandy - Does this mean you may have triplets?:hugs: I don't understand about grading sorry:blush:

Postal - Good luck to you hun - the first thing I notice is I can't bend easily to put on my shoes when pregnant and no it's not my age:haha:

Happily - I will happily watch you symptom spot :happydance:

Moon - Another day pregnant :happydance: how are you feeling any symptoms yet?:hugs:

Good luck to all the other ladies who are about to test :dust::dust::dust:

Sorry for those who got the witch :growlmad:

AFM - Now 3 weeks post DNC and just waiting for the witch:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ~Brandy~

garfie said:


> Brandy - Does this mean you may have triplets?:hugs: I don't understand about grading sorry:blush:
> 
> Postal - Good luck to you hun - the first thing I notice is I can't bend easily to put on my shoes when pregnant and no it's not my age:haha:
> 
> Happily - I will happily watch you symptom spot :happydance:
> 
> Moon - Another day pregnant :happydance: how are you feeling any symptoms yet?:hugs:
> 
> Good luck to all the other ladies who are about to test :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Sorry for those who got the witch :growlmad:
> 
> AFM - Now 3 weeks post DNC and just waiting for the witch:dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I have 3 fertilised blastocysts in me atm.. if all 3 attach to the uterus wall yes it would be triplets. More likely to be a singleton or a twin though. 65% chance of 1 and 25% chance of a set of twins


----------



## gardeninggirl

So excited for you Brandy!!!!!!!

Hoping for the best for you!


----------



## gertrude

I feel dreadful and so so sick/queasy

I wish this heat would sod off


----------



## moondust7

Garfie - hope the witch arrives soon!! (It feels so wrong saying that!) Am so sorry you had to go thru the D&C. I had one too last time. :hugs::flower:

AFM - yesterday was a good day as far as symptoms go - I was extremely tired, and had sore boobs. Today I'm a little nauseous. I'm hoping that means things are progressing well. We'll see!


----------



## PugLuvAh

Very excited for you Brandy!


----------



## Wendyk07

~Brandy~ said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Brandy - Does this mean you may have triplets?:hugs: I don't understand about grading sorry:blush:
> 
> Postal - Good luck to you hun - the first thing I notice is I can't bend easily to put on my shoes when pregnant and no it's not my age:haha:
> 
> Happily - I will happily watch you symptom spot :happydance:
> 
> Moon - Another day pregnant :happydance: how are you feeling any symptoms yet?:hugs:
> 
> Good luck to all the other ladies who are about to test :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Sorry for those who got the witch :growlmad:
> 
> AFM - Now 3 weeks post DNC and just waiting for the witch:dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> I have 3 fertilised blastocysts in me atm.. if all 3 attach to the uterus wall yes it would be triplets. More likely to be a singleton or a twin though. 65% chance of 1 and 25% chance of a set of twinsClick to expand...

Everything crossed for you. Xx


----------



## HappilyTTC

garfie said:


> Happily - I will happily watch you symptom spot :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thank you! I will try to keep them to my journal, but every now and then I get excited! :haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

I think this is definately O day for me. I have just had the sharpest pain ever on my right side. Started crampy then went sharp. Took the wind out of me a bit. Ouch!

:)


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Wendy!!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Sis4Us said:


> GL Wendy!!!!

Thanks Hun. GL to you as well. When are you testing?


----------



## moondust7

Wendy - very exciting!! Babydust!!!!!


----------



## HappilyTTC

Wendyk07 said:


> I think this is definately O day for me. I have just had the sharpest pain ever on my right side. Started crampy then went sharp. Took the wind out of me a bit. Ouch!
> 
> :)

Good luck!! :thumbup: lots of :dust: and :sex: to you!


----------



## Sis4Us

Tested this AM BFN!!! I go Mon for BEta check!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sis4Us said:


> Tested this AM BFN!!! I go Mon for BEta check!!

Why are you doing beta with bfn?


----------



## Sis4Us

My dr scheduled a blood test on Mon!!
I'm not suppose to be testing at home but I'm a PoASA!!! :haha:

We will see if AF shows b4 my blood test!! :)
Hoping it's just early!!


----------



## Mapleroo

Sis4Us said:


> My dr scheduled a blood test on Mon!!
> I'm not suppose to be testing at home but I'm a PoASA!!! :haha:
> 
> We will see if AF shows b4 my blood test!! :)
> Hoping it's just early!!

 You should have had to hand your sticks over to your specialist lol

Good luck Sis!! Sending loads of 
:dust: your way.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Good luck Sis!

Got my CD21 blood test back today and it was at 23 which according to my ulstrasound that showed 2 corpus luteum, I definitely did O according to my Dr...yay! Praying DH's little guys catch at least one of the eggs and do what they are supposed to. I'm guessing I am 7DPO as that is when I felt O and then next day ultrasound showed I already O'd, but FF never gave me crosshairs


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sis4Us said:


> My dr scheduled a blood test on Mon!!
> I'm not suppose to be testing at home but I'm a PoASA!!! :haha:
> 
> We will see if AF shows b4 my blood test!! :)
> Hoping it's just early!!

Ahh well you're surely not out of the game yet :) Plenty of more days to test away and get that bfp! :happydance:


----------



## Mischief

Hopethisyear said:


> Got my CD21 blood test back today and it was at 23 which according to my ulstrasound that showed 2 corpus luteum, I definitely did O according to my Dr...yay! Praying DH's little guys catch at least one of the eggs and do what they are supposed to. I'm guessing I am 7DPO as that is when I felt O and then next day ultrasound showed I already O'd, but FF never gave me crosshairs

Awesome news! Good luck!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Brandy!!!! FX for us Both!!!

Hope... I would try discarding those high temps b4 O I bet it gives u Crosshairs!!! GL


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sis - I tried discarding CD10 & 11 temps and also tried taking out the +opk on CD10 and it still doesn't give me CH :huh: I give up, At least I know I O'd which is a relief.


----------



## Sis4Us

U Prob have to discard CD2 & Cd5 Also!!

At least u do have Comfirmation... I just know how I hate it when my chart doesn't reflect things right!! :)


----------



## Milty

Just keep in mind next cycle that your temps might get wonky and BD even if they are higher earlier in your cycle. 

If course this only applies if you don't get a BFP this month


----------



## Milty

Wendyk07 said:


> I think this is definately O day for me. I have just had the sharpest pain ever on my right side. Started crampy then went sharp. Took the wind out of me a bit. Ouch!
> 
> :)

Yeah looks like you O'D


----------



## Mapleroo

Milty said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> I think this is definately O day for me. I have just had the sharpest pain ever on my right side. Started crampy then went sharp. Took the wind out of me a bit. Ouch!
> 
> :)
> 
> Yeah looks like you O'DClick to expand...

I 

Good luck Wendy!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my temps are declining and I got another BFN today been cramping a Lil and want to Chew everyone's head OFF!!! :(

The FS called about my Beta Check Mon and I asked if I still have to go if I get AF.... She said yes!! :shrug:

GL everyone!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sis4Us said:


> Well my temps are declining and I got another BFN today been cramping a Lil and want to Chew everyone's head OFF!!! :(
> 
> The FS called about my Beta Check Mon and I asked if I still have to go if I get AF.... She said yes!! :shrug:
> 
> GL everyone!!!

Aww that sucks I am sorry :( I would be overly annoyed if they made me come in anyway.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm saying .... Why So U can tell me I Failed!!! I'll already be depressed if AF shows!!

:( :cry:

Maybe I'm jumping the gun but I know my temps and Symptoms are heading that way!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

You aren't out yet sweetie! Why do you have to have Beta done even if AF shows? If it were me, I just wouldn't do it.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am trying not shake right now.... But there is a line without having to take the frer apart... It came up within 2 minutes of a 4.5 hour hold with nothing to drink!!

Not calling it a BFP until this darkens but I am so happy right now!! 

I am 4DP5DT!

Now going to see if I can get a pic with it showing!!!


----------



## Mischief

~Brandy~ said:


> I am trying not shake right now.... But there is a line without having to take the frer apart... It came up within 2 minutes of a 4.5 hour hold with nothing to drink!!
> 
> Not calling it a BFP until this darkens but I am so happy right now!!
> 
> I am 4DP5DT!
> 
> Now going to see if I can get a pic with it showing!!!

Awesome!!! :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

I created a thread with pics. Could use some eyes to make sure im sane!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1-omg-please-tell-me-my-bfp.html#post28515873


----------



## Mapleroo

~Brandy~ said:


> I created a thread with pics. Could use some eyes to make sure im sane!!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1-omg-please-tell-me-my-bfp.html#post28515873

Definitely a line! Congratulations Brandy, so happy for you:happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mapleroo said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I created a thread with pics. Could use some eyes to make sure im sane!!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1-omg-please-tell-me-my-bfp.html#post28515873
> 
> Definitely a line! Congratulations Brandy, so happy for you:happydance:Click to expand...

:headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:

Ok I call it a BFP then :)


----------



## Sis4Us

So Can I Put U down for 3 BFPs then???? :haha:

So excited for U!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sis4Us said:


> So Can I Put U down for 3 BFPs then???? :haha:
> 
> So excited for U!!!


You can for sure put me down for 1 :happydance::happydance: I just held it again and retested HAHA I am so bad now I have to rehydrate ;) Another test confirmed it as it the other 4 today hadnt lol


----------



## Hopethisyear

~Brandy~ said:


> I am trying not shake right now.... But there is a line without having to take the frer apart... It came up within 2 minutes of a 4.5 hour hold with nothing to drink!!
> 
> Not calling it a BFP until this darkens but I am so happy right now!!
> 
> I am 4DP5DT!
> 
> Now going to see if I can get a pic with it showing!!!

Congrats Brandy!!!!!!!!!!! I hope all the IVF meds are out of your system and this is your BFP :happydance:


----------



## gardeninggirl

Congratulations Brandy! I definitely saw a line. Yeah!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kimk

That is great Brandy.. I am so happy for you. Congrats.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hopethisyear said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I am trying not shake right now.... But there is a line without having to take the frer apart... It came up within 2 minutes of a 4.5 hour hold with nothing to drink!!
> 
> Not calling it a BFP until this darkens but I am so happy right now!!
> 
> I am 4DP5DT!
> 
> Now going to see if I can get a pic with it showing!!!
> 
> Congrats Brandy!!!!!!!!!!! I hope all the IVF meds are out of your system and this is your BFP :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh they were gone days ago :) I tested the trigger out. My trigger shot was 12 days ago.


Today the lines much darker!! YAY


----------



## garfie

Congrats Brandy - :happydance: lovely news.

Now rest up mama:winkwink:

We should take bets is there 1,2 or 3 in there:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ~Brandy~

garfie said:


> Congrats Brandy - :happydance: lovely news.
> 
> Now rest up mama:winkwink:
> 
> We should take bets is there 1,2 or 3 in there:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

haha I am hoping 2 but the gut tells me 1. :cloud9:


----------



## Hopethisyear

So happy for you Brandy!!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Congratulations Brandy. I am so pleased for you. Xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Well looks like I'm Out started spotting this AM!!!! :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sis4Us said:


> Well looks like I'm Out started spotting this AM!!!! :(

Aww no Sis :( :hugs: Sorry I was really pulling for you! I will be watching next cycle for you to get yours!


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm not sure what to do I'm so sick of seeing BFNs!!!!

It's getting close to 2 Yrs of trying but just last month was medicated!!! I was so hoping for it to work guess I'll see what the Dr says Tom!! :cry:


----------



## Mapleroo

Sis4Us said:


> I'm not sure what to do I'm so sick of seeing BFNs!!!!
> 
> It's getting close to 2 Yrs of trying but just last month was medicated!!! I was so hoping for it to work guess I'll see what the Dr says Tom!! :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Mapleroo

I'm pretty sure it's o day for me, and DTD yesterday and the day before so looks like I'm in with a chance! If I'm right, I scrape into July testing by the skin of my teeth. I will test on the 31st.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mapleroo said:


> I'm pretty sure it's o day for me, and DTD yesterday and the day before so looks like I'm in with a chance! If I'm right, I scrape into July testing by the skin of my teeth. I will test on the 31st.

Thats awesome you will make it! Sounds like you have a great chance this cycle too :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Sis4Us said:


> Well looks like I'm Out started spotting this AM!!!! :(

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo! :(


----------



## LalaR

Tested this morning and BFN. AF due today or tomorrow so I think I'm out. Started temping mid cycle after I thought I O'd just to get in the way of it for next month and I got dotted lines saying I O'd just Tuesday past. If that's the case we are definitely out as we didn't dtd with DH being away on a golf holiday. Next month I will be more prepared!!
Congratulations to the 2 BFPs so far and good luck to everyone waiting to test. Xx


----------



## Driving280

Congratz Brandy!! Hope you break the AF onslaught here and we all get lots of BFPs...

I am somewhat hopeful this month - both of my last cycles were weird, scanty AF, late ovulation... After the chemical (bleeding was just my normal AF bleeding), my chart looks lovely and O day was the expected CD 15 not 21 or who knows what. I'm still a little sad over the CP, but more hopeful now. Come on, good egg!


----------



## Mapleroo

Driving280 said:


> Congratz Brandy!! Hope you break the AF onslaught here and we all get lots of BFPs...
> 
> I am somewhat hopeful this month - both of my last cycles were weird, scanty AF, late ovulation... After the chemical (bleeding was just my normal AF bleeding), my chart looks lovely and O day was the expected CD 15 not 21 or who knows what. I'm still a little sad over the CP, but more hopeful now. Come on, good egg!

Great to hear Driving!

Good luck for next cycle Lala!


----------



## PostalMom

Of all the symptoms I had this cycle that drove me sooooo crazy... My grandfather died on Thursday day and it called for a long road trip and a weekend funeral in Georgia ... I just got home and the damn witch came early. I wasn't due untill Cd 28 to 30. I was on 27. I guess the stress got to me. Time to start all over. I sure hope they call to start the IVF study. I'm so ready. I'm so happy for you brandy!!! I haven't read the thread to catch up... How many days did you rest after the transfer?


----------



## ~Brandy~

PostalMom said:


> Of all the symptoms I had this cycle that drove me sooooo crazy... My grandfather died on Thursday day and it called for a long road trip and a weekend funeral in Georgia ... I just got home and the damn witch came early. I wasn't due untill Cd 28 to 30. I was on 27. I guess the stress got to me. Time to start all over. I sure hope they call to start the IVF study. I'm so ready. I'm so happy for you brandy!!! I haven't read the thread to catch up... How many days did you rest after the transfer?

Just 1 day the back to work :)


----------



## PugLuvAh

Congratulations Brandy! What wonderful news, you must be thrilled :happydance:

Good luck to all the other testers for the rest of the month

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

PostalMom said:


> Of all the symptoms I had this cycle that drove me sooooo crazy... My grandfather died on Thursday day and it called for a long road trip and a weekend funeral in Georgia ... I just got home and the damn witch came early. I wasn't due untill Cd 28 to 30. I was on 27. I guess the stress got to me. Time to start all over. I sure hope they call to start the IVF study. I'm so ready. I'm so happy for you brandy!!! I haven't read the thread to catch up... How many days did you rest after the transfer?

I'm so sorry to hear about your grandfather Hun. (((Hugs)))

Sorry the witch got you. Her timing is shit. :(


----------



## Wendyk07

LalaR said:


> Tested this morning and BFN. AF due today or tomorrow so I think I'm out. Started temping mid cycle after I thought I O'd just to get in the way of it for next month and I got dotted lines saying I O'd just Tuesday past. If that's the case we are definitely out as we didn't dtd with DH being away on a golf holiday. Next month I will be more prepared!!
> Congratulations to the 2 BFPs so far and good luck to everyone waiting to test. Xx

Any news Hun. Did AF arrive?


----------



## Wendyk07

Mapleroo said:


> Driving280 said:
> 
> 
> Congratz Brandy!! Hope you break the AF onslaught here and we all get lots of BFPs...
> 
> I am somewhat hopeful this month - both of my last cycles were weird, scanty AF, late ovulation... After the chemical (bleeding was just my normal AF bleeding), my chart looks lovely and O day was the expected CD 15 not 21 or who knows what. I'm still a little sad over the CP, but more hopeful now. Come on, good egg!
> 
> Great to hear Driving!
> 
> Good luck for next cycle Lala!Click to expand...

Just looked at your chart Hun. Go get :sex: lol


----------



## Wendyk07

Driving280 said:


> Congratz Brandy!! Hope you break the AF onslaught here and we all get lots of BFPs...
> 
> I am somewhat hopeful this month - both of my last cycles were weird, scanty AF, late ovulation... After the chemical (bleeding was just my normal AF bleeding), my chart looks lovely and O day was the expected CD 15 not 21 or who knows what. I'm still a little sad over the CP, but more hopeful now. Come on, good egg!

:dust:


----------



## moondust7

Sis - am so sorry. :hugs:

Brandy - congrats!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Let's see more bfps


----------



## LalaR

Wendyk07 said:


> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> Tested this morning and BFN. AF due today or tomorrow so I think I'm out. Started temping mid cycle after I thought I O'd just to get in the way of it for next month and I got dotted lines saying I O'd just Tuesday past. If that's the case we are definitely out as we didn't dtd with DH being away on a golf holiday. Next month I will be more prepared!!
> Congratulations to the 2 BFPs so far and good luck to everyone waiting to test. Xx
> 
> Any news Hun. Did AF arrive?Click to expand...

Hi Wendy, still in limbo. No AF and no BFP. Wondering now if I did O late. Still BFing my baby so that could have messed things up. Hope you are doing well this cycle. Fingers crossed the tww passes quickly. L x


----------



## Wendyk07

Do you ladies think that 5dpo is to early for implantation? I had a temp dip below the cover line this morning which is early for me as it usually happens around 7dpo.

What do you think?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wendyk07 said:


> Do you ladies think that 5dpo is to early for implantation? I had a temp dip below the cover line this morning which is early for me as it usually happens around 7dpo.
> 
> What do you think?

Nope. I got my squinter line at 7 dpo so had to be around day 5


----------



## Mapleroo

Wendyk07 said:


> Do you ladies think that 5dpo is to early for implantation? I had a temp dip below the cover line this morning which is early for me as it usually happens around 7dpo.
> 
> What do you think?

Look at this...https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/684021-can-implantation-occur-5dpo.html

Fx for you!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Thanks ladies. Another excuse for me to start testing at 7dpo. :)


----------



## LalaR

Good luck wendy


----------



## gertrude

I've tested and it's a stark white :( I think I'm 10dpo today, so a bit sad. Will keep testing now (lots of ICs :D) until AF arrives

I feel terrible though :( I'm so exhausted and queasy. I need to get some really good sleep in - life is a bit stressful atm which can't be helping the conception issues


----------



## Wendyk07

gertrude said:


> I've tested and it's a stark white :( I think I'm 10dpo today, so a bit sad. Will keep testing now (lots of ICs :D) until AF arrives
> 
> I feel terrible though :( I'm so exhausted and queasy. I need to get some really good sleep in - life is a bit stressful atm which can't be helping the conception issues

The stress won't be helping Hun. Not out yet though, it's only 10dpo. Hang in there. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry I was away yesterday!!! Went for my beta that was <2 no big surprise cuz of the spotting!!
Then had to do my baseline scan which showed a 36mm cyst on my left ovary where I ovulated!! :nope:

Had to go back to the FS later to have it Assperated .... Now onto round 2 of Femara and IUI this month !!!

I didn't miss any BFPs or witches did I??


----------



## gardeninggirl

So sorry to hear Sis4us! :hugs: Like that you are staying positive!! You didn't miss anything I don't think.

I'm having a strange month. Is it possible that AF was two days late last month but I would stay on my normal cycle? I was traveling which is why I think it was late. The only thing I've noticed this month is that my boobs not only feel bigger but are bigger. I measured them this morning. :blush: I have gained a little weight though. Maybe four pounds. I don't temp but I keep track of other things. I always have EWCM but had it on CD 10 & 11 this month. I usually have it off and on until CD 15 at least. Had ovulation pain starting on CD 12. Such a strange month!!!! We'll see what happens. Lord knows I can't stay away from a hpt!


----------



## Wendyk07

Sis4Us said:


> Sorry I was away yesterday!!! Went for my beta that was <2 no big surprise cuz of the spotting!!
> Then had to do my baseline scan which showed a 36mm cyst on my left ovary where I ovulated!! :nope:
> 
> Had to go back to the FS later to have it Assperated .... Now onto round 2 of Femara and IUI this month !!!
> 
> I didn't miss any BFPs or witches did I??

Sorry Hun. That totally sucks. :(


----------



## Hopethisyear

Tested today and BFN :( Either 12 or 14dpo today, not really sure, I just know I O'd by July 12th when I had my scan. Pretty sure I'm out for this month and then I am going to take next month off clomid.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Had my Beta today... I cheated and snuck in a day early so at 8DP5DT so 13DPO my beta is 294!


----------



## Sis4Us

Good to hear Brandy when do u go for the next check 2 days??


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sis4Us said:


> Good to hear Brandy when do u go for the next check 2 days??

Yep Thursday. I dont get an ultrasound though until 7 weeks so 8/16 to find out how many we have.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Brandy!!!!!


----------



## Mapleroo

Sis - Sorry about that cyst. Onward and upward for next month. Sounds like your bringing out the big guns! 

Gardeninggirl - That stinks to have a dodgy month. Fx this is your cycle. You just keep peeing on those sticks girl! 

Hope - You deserve a month off, try to relax and not even think about ttc. :hugs:

Brandy - Yay!! Those sound like great numbers Wahoo!!!


----------



## gertrude

Good nights sleep last night so feel a million times better this morning (also a good cry for pretty much the whole of yesterday also helped). Have AF style cramps this morning so not hopeful (I was hoping we would get lucky after the chemical last month) but c'est la vie :) whatever will be will be this month :)


----------



## Wendyk07

~Brandy~ said:


> Had my Beta today... I cheated and snuck in a day early so at 8DP5DT so 13DPO my beta is 294!

:wohoo: I'm so pleased for you. X


----------



## Wendyk07

gertrude said:


> Good nights sleep last night so feel a million times better this morning (also a good cry for pretty much the whole of yesterday also helped). Have AF style cramps this morning so not hopeful (I was hoping we would get lucky after the chemical last month) but c'est la vie :) whatever will be will be this month :)

It's amazing what a good nights sleep does. Glad your are feeling better this morning. Hang in there though Hun. You are not out yet. (((Hugs)))


----------



## garfie

Brandy - :happydance: lovely beta numbers are you going back again to see how much they have doubled:winkwink:

Will they be keeping a closer eye on you - when it happens for me they will due to my age and history:happydance:

Anyone due to test - I did today and I'm not sure as I'm having this orangey discharge - so thought maybe witch is on her way (first AF after DNC).

What do you ladies think?

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

My test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ~Brandy~

garfie said:


> Brandy - :happydance: lovely beta numbers are you going back again to see how much they have doubled:winkwink:
> 
> Will they be keeping a closer eye on you - when it happens for me they will due to my age and history:happydance:
> 
> Anyone due to test - I did today and I'm not sure as I'm having this orangey discharge - so thought maybe witch is on her way (first AF after DNC).
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I go back in tomorrow to make sure the #'s are doubling :cloud9:


----------



## PugLuvAh

Against my better judgement (since I promised myself to wait till the weekend, but of course I caved) I tested last night and got a very faint :bfp:

I'm going to wait and test again on the weekend before I :happydance: just in case. My period isn't due till next Tuesday...does anyone else see it?
 



Attached Files:







HPT July 24 2013.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Wendyk07

garfie said:


> My test

I'm not sure here. I think the back ground making it harder for me to tweak. Everything crossed for you Hun.

AFM - I am trying very hard to fight the urge to POAS bug time.


----------



## garfie

Me me me me me I can see it :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Wendyk07

PugLuvAh said:


> Against my better judgement (since I promised myself to wait till the weekend, but of course I caved) I tested last night and got a very faint :bfp:
> 
> I'm going to wait and test again on the weekend before I :happydance: just in case. My period isn't due till next Tuesday...does anyone else see it?

No doubt in my mind Hun. That's a very clear BFP. I'm excited for you. X


----------



## PugLuvAh

Thanks guys! My DH thought I might be seeing things :)

Good luck to all the other testers this month!

:dust:


----------



## Mapleroo

Pugluvah - Definitely a line, no squinting required!!! Congrats!!! 

Garfie - Hmm not sure... Maybe something there but it's pretty fuzzy so it's hard to tell. Try again in a couple of days? :dust:


----------



## garfie

Maple - Thanks hun - sorry though I won't be trying in a couple of days I'm a POAS addict so I will be trying tomorrow:haha:

I can see something in real life - but my body has thrown so many curve balls I ain't trusting it :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats PugLuvah!!!

FX for U Garfie!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Anyone heard from Nand01??? Tracy45 ???

Hate leaving unanswered Test!!!!! :shrug:


----------



## Wendyk07

I caved lol.

I knew I would.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## moondust7

Congrats PugLuvah!!

FX Garfie and Wendy!!


----------



## Mapleroo

garfie said:


> Maple - Thanks hun - sorry though I won't be trying in a couple of days I'm a POAS addict so I will be trying tomorrow:haha:
> 
> I can see something in real life - but my body has thrown so many curve balls I ain't trusting it :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

haha! Completely understand Garfie, you go ahead and keep peeing lol

Wendy - Fx for you!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congrats Pugaluv!!!

Garfie & Wendy - FX'd for you!!

I'm pretty sure I'm out, temp drop today and BFN...onto next month.


----------



## LalaR

Congrats pugaluv!! Fingers crossed Wendy and garfie. Hope this is it for both of you.

I'm still in limbo. AF was due sat and still no sign. Bfn on Monday and not tested since. Temps all over the place with the odd weather we have had. Just want to know what's going on with my crazy body!


----------



## Wendyk07

LalaR said:


> Congrats pugaluv!! Fingers crossed Wendy and garfie. Hope this is it for both of you.
> 
> I'm still in limbo. AF was due sat and still no sign. Bfn on Monday and not tested since. Temps all over the place with the odd weather we have had. Just want to know what's going on with my crazy body!

This bloody weather doesn't really do us temp'ers any favours does it. What was today all about? Supposed to be rain and thunder yet here I am sitting in the sun in the garden. 

Are you testing again soon?

I did and got a nice wee evap. :)


----------



## LalaR

I know, we've had the patio doors wide open all evening. It's so humid too. Last nights thunder storm didn't help one bit. I'm just back to temping again so started mid cycle. It's impossible for me to tell from my chart what's happening. Not sure if I will test again for a while. We only dtd once when I thought I was ovulating around cd 14. The later I get with a neg test the more I'm thinking I just ov'd late. I'm still breastfeeding my lo which has messed up my cycle. I'll probably give it until Monday before I test again. 
Hopefully you will get colour in that line tomorrow. L x


----------



## Mapleroo

LalaR said:


> I know, we've had the patio doors wide open all evening. It's so humid too. Last nights thunder storm didn't help one bit. I'm just back to temping again so started mid cycle. It's impossible for me to tell from my chart what's happening. Not sure if I will test again for a while. We only dtd once when I thought I was ovulating around cd 14. The later I get with a neg test the more I'm thinking I just ov'd late. I'm still breastfeeding my lo which has messed up my cycle. I'll probably give it until Monday before I test again.
> Hopefully you will get colour in that line tomorrow. L x

Good luck Lala!! :dust:


----------



## gardeninggirl

> This bloody weather doesn't really do us temp'ers any favours does it. What was today all about? Supposed to be rain and thunder yet here I am sitting in the sun in the garden.

We've been having weird weather too. Cool, rainy, and just plain strange. It's usually hot, humid, and very dry. My garden is suffering with fungi!!


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just a quick update - no point putting up a test today deff NEG:cry: (yesterday's at least had a faint pink line) and no I wasn't imagining it - I sent it to my friend in a text and she could see it so I think these may be the reasons????:shrug:

It was a nasty evap (even though it came up within the time scale and was pink) at least I know to use these sticks for my POAS addiction and get some proper ones in (trusty Superdrug):haha:

It was a chemical pregnancy (where it didn't implant properly) hard to tell how many DPO I was or how far on - but I am trying to remain optimistic here that at least my body detected there may be a problem and dealt with it so now where is the witch? CD30:blush:

Still got my ovary pain - boobs are tender not sore any more:blush:

Good luck to those testing - I will carry on testing every few days - cos that's how I roll:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## gardeninggirl

So sorry to hear that garfie! That is no fun. Has AF started yet? Your still not out if it hasn't!!


----------



## Wendyk07

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just a quick update - no point putting up a test today deff NEG:cry: (yesterday's at least had a faint pink line) and no I wasn't imagining it - I sent it to my friend in a text and she could see it so I think these may be the reasons????:shrug:
> 
> It was a nasty evap (even though it came up within the time scale and was pink) at least I know to use these sticks for my POAS addiction and get some proper ones in (trusty Superdrug):haha:
> 
> It was a chemical pregnancy (where it didn't implant properly) hard to tell how many DPO I was or how far on - but I am trying to remain optimistic here that at least my body detected there may be a problem and dealt with it so now where is the witch? CD30:blush:
> 
> Still got my ovary pain - boobs are tender not sore any more:blush:
> 
> Good luck to those testing - I will carry on testing every few days - cos that's how I roll:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Oh noooooo. I'm sorry Hun. X


----------



## garfie

gardeninggirl said:


> So sorry to hear that garfie! That is no fun. Has AF started yet? Your still not out if it hasn't!!

No :witch: as yet - she is messing with me (CD 31) before this DNC cycles were 24 tops :dohh:

How are you doing hun

:hugs:

X


----------



## gardeninggirl

I'm good. My body is acting strangely this month. Don't know what to think. Tested early but negative. I'm not having a strong feeling about a BFP this month.

I hate evaps!!!!!


----------



## garfie

Strangely??????? - Do tell:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## gardeninggirl

My bb's really hurt which they don't usually do that. I've had it happen once before. I'm also really sleepy. I've been sleeping through the night every night! Except to get up and use the bathroom. I had EWCM really early this month. I usually have CD11 - CD 15. I didn't have it past CD12 this month. I had ovulation cramps starting CD 12. So I think I O'd early. 

On top of all of this, I started testing three days ago because I think I O'd early. I thought I saw lines on them with a very faint amount of pink. I do think they are evaps. The strangest thing is the tests from two days ago the evaps are darker than the from the day before. I'll post a pic below. The top two are from CD21, the next CD 22, and the last CD23. The top four are FRER and the bottom one is Answer. 

I know they are probably evaps but it is strange!!

[URL=https://s28.photobucket.com/user/patjulie76/media/20130725_095033_zpsb179ba6f.jpg.html][IMG]https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c239/patjulie76/20130725_095033_zpsb179ba6f.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Driving280

Little freaked out - getting some spotting today. I am around 8 DPO (fertilityfriend tells me 7, by OPK 8). I never had spotting with my successful pg or the clinical miscarriage (at 8 weeks, got it only when it ended) - I had lots of spotting with my chemical earlier this month, but that was around my period time. I guess this could be implantation spotting but it is just so weird, I've never had mid-luteal phase spotting of any type. Maybe getting an early af... Thoughts?


----------



## Mapleroo

gardeninggirl said:


> My bb's really hurt which they don't usually do that. I've had it happen once before. I'm also really sleepy. I've been sleeping through the night every night! Except to get up and use the bathroom. I had EWCM really early this month. I usually have CD11 - CD 15. I didn't have it past CD12 this month. I had ovulation cramps starting CD 12. So I think I O'd early.
> 
> On top of all of this, I started testing three days ago because I think I O'd early. I thought I saw lines on them with a very faint amount of pink. I do think they are evaps. The strangest thing is the tests from two days ago the evaps are darker than the from the day before. I'll post a pic below. The top two are from CD21, the next CD 22, and the last CD23. The top four are FRER and the bottom one is Answer.
> 
> I know they are probably evaps but it is strange!!

OMG!!!!! Ok so yes they are faint, but why are they getting darker and why are they ALL coming up with a line?!?!?! Im so excited!!!!! Keep us updated!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mapleroo

Driving280 said:


> Little freaked out - getting some spotting today. I am around 8 DPO (fertilityfriend tells me 7, by OPK 8). I never had spotting with my successful pg or the clinical miscarriage (at 8 weeks, got it only when it ended) - I had lots of spotting with my chemical earlier this month, but that was around my period time. I guess this could be implantation spotting but it is just so weird, I've never had mid-luteal phase spotting of any type. Maybe getting an early af... Thoughts?

I have never had spotting like that either, so can't help but I have my FX it is a positive sign:flower:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Gardinggirl - YAY!! That is looking like they are getting darker to me!! FX'd


----------



## Driving280

Gardeninggirl, looks good!!!


----------



## Driving280

I really hate the 2ww. The worst is the constant checking of toilet paper.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Driving - I've never had spotting early like that before, but keeping my fingers crossed for you that this is a good sign. BTW - Love your name, I used to drive that highway to work everyday, it's so beautiful!

AFM - I had two spots of red blood yesterday, then nothing since. I never get spotting before AF, though I'm pretty sure she is going to show today as I keep getting BFN :(


----------



## gardeninggirl

Driving280- I have never had spotting like that either. Let us know if it goes away. May be a really good thing!

Hope - Sounds good!!!! Hope it's IB for you!

Ladies - Thank you for the hope! I really do think they are evaps however. The FRER I took this morning showed nothing. I still find it interesting the other ones I took got gradually darker with each test. Only time will tell. I do have some cramping today but no pre-AF nausea (thank goodness) or headache. Maybe that is a good sign.


----------



## Driving280

Thanks, Hopethisyear! And glad you recognized what my name refers to - isn't it gorgeous? I actually look forward to my commute. Hope the spots don't become AF though...

Gardening - fingers crossed! 

No idea what's going on with me - maybe implantation spotting, maybe AF coming super early (grrr) but who knows, since it is my first cycle since the CP, my body might be weird. I guess I'll break out the Wondfos starting tomorrow morning.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Driving - I hope it is implantation spotting for you. I'm sorry about your chemical, they are so disheartening. Many gals go on to have a normal cycle after a chemical, I know I did, so hoping the same for you. Yes, that drive is so much prettier than 101. I commuted every day and it would take me almost the same time on each freeway. I took 280 even though it was a little out of the way and cost more gas, because I loved the view and the fact that I wasn't in gridlock for most of the way :)


----------



## moondust7

Gardening - oh how exciting! Keep us updated. 

Driving... FX!!!!!


----------



## gertrude

So I just went to the loo and there was bright pink blood when I wiped :( gutted, I've been feeling so sick and exhusted I had hoped. Seems AF is 26 days this month rather than 28

Feel so down, just want to cry. I had hoped so much. I hadn't had any AF symptoms at all, not one. Was genuinely shocked just now.

Ah well, onto another month.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Gertrude :hugs:


----------



## gardeninggirl

So sorry to hear gertrude! Big hugs to you!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
On to next month!!


----------



## garfie

Gertrude - Sorry she got you grrrrr:hugs:

Driving - Any results yet?

Garden - What is going on with those tests?:wacko:

Hope - Did she show? - Hope not:growlmad:

To all the other ladies waiting to test :dust::dust::dust:

AFM - Had a bit of a temp drop today - does that mean she is finally on her way and I can close this chapter - or is it just a late O and I still have a few days to go :shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## gardeninggirl

Pre-AF nausea and headache hit this morning. Not looking good for me. :growlmad:


----------



## Solstyce

My BBT thermometer wouldn't work yesterday so no temp. DH went to get me a new one but it's not a BBT and today my temp was way up so I think it's wrong. It was a digital and gave me a reading in 10 seconds. I'm going out to look for a battery for my old thermometer today. Pretty sure I am still waiting to O because I haven't gotten a positive OPK yet. I'm using ICs this month because I'm tired of wasting so much $ on the CB advanced digitals.


----------



## Wendyk07

Gertrude - Sorry the witch got you

Driving - I'm hoping that's IB for you. FX'D

Garden - I can definately see those lines getting darker. Have you POAS today?


----------



## Wendyk07

gardeninggirl said:


> Pre-AF nausea and headache hit this morning. Not looking good for me. :growlmad:

Ah but remember that AF and PG at the same. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

gertrude said:


> So I just went to the loo and there was bright pink blood when I wiped :( gutted, I've been feeling so sick and exhusted I had hoped. Seems AF is 26 days this month rather than 28
> 
> Feel so down, just want to cry. I had hoped so much. I hadn't had any AF symptoms at all, not one. Was genuinely shocked just now.
> 
> Ah well, onto another month.

Sorry she got you Hun. X


----------



## Wendyk07

Bfn for me today. :(

Was quite excited that my temp stayed up as well. :(


----------



## Hopethisyear

Still no AF for me and still BFN. All PMS symptoms gone (no more sore boobs or cramps) 
I just started working out at the gym every day this past couple weeks and I'm wondering if that could delay AF.


----------



## Sis4Us

Missing Lots of Updates???

Has Anyone heard from Postalmom, HappliyTTc Or larkspur??

I've given up on hearing from Tracy45 and Nand01!!

GL for the rest of U ladies!!!

Also is there anyone that wants to do the August thread??? I can do it but if someone else will like a Chance just let me know!!! :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Hopethisyear said:


> Still no AF for me and still BFN. All PMS symptoms gone (no more sore boobs or cramps)
> I just started working out at the gym every day this past couple weeks and I'm wondering if that could delay AF.

Is it possible that you O'd on day 20? I say this bit I'm no charting expert but I think tht you did O on day 20 and had a possible implantation dip a few days ago on day 29 which would mean that it's still early to test ???????

Just a thought and tell me to bugger off if its just confusing you more Hun. I know how frustrating it ca be. X


----------



## Wendyk07

Sis4Us said:


> Missing Lots of Updates???
> 
> Has Anyone heard from Postalmom, HappliyTTc Or larkspur??
> 
> I've given up on hearing from Tracy45 and Nand01!!
> 
> GL for the rest of U ladies!!!
> 
> Also is there anyone that wants to do the August thread??? I can do it but if someone else will like a Chance just let me know!!! :)

Thank you for doing this months thread Hun. I will be back at work in the next couple of weeks( still on mat leave from December) so I won't be able to devote the time to it. X


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks Wendy! I went for a scan on CD17 and it showed that I already O'd (from each side) and then I went for CD21 blood test and it came back at 23 which I think would be to high if I did O on CD20, but I'm not sure. I hope I didn't O on CD 20 because we didn't BD since CD16 :( I appreciate you thoughts!


----------



## Wendyk07

Hopethisyear said:


> Thanks Wendy! I went for a scan on CD17 and it showed that I already O'd (from each side) and then I went for CD21 blood test and it came back at 23 which I think would be to high if I did O on CD20, but I'm not sure. I hope I didn't O on CD 20 because we didn't BD since CD16 :( I appreciate you thoughts!

It was the dip 3 days ago that made me wonder. I hate giving false hope and I'm still learning about charting. There is still a chance of late implantation and I so hope that is what's happening to you. X


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks hun! When are you testing?


----------



## Wendyk07

Hopethisyear said:


> Thanks hun! When are you testing?

Tested today and I'm calling it a bfn. I thought I saw a line but so faint my camera couldn't pick it up. I tweaked it and you can just about see something but it could just be the indent. Never had a triphasic chart before and got excited then back to earth with a big bump. Will maybe test again on Monday and wait and see what's temps do.


----------



## Wendyk07

My 9dpo tests.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wendyk07

This phone will only let me upload one at a time. Here's my tweak.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## weebubba

I'm out this month AF is here. Good luck for all the others waiting on their BFP.


----------



## Wendyk07

weebubba said:


> I'm out this month AF is here. Good luck for all the others waiting on their BFP.

Sorry the witch got you Hun. :( x


----------



## Driving280

Sigh, still spotting at 8-9 DPO. Temps up but in the lower zone above coverline. Thinking AF is coming early this month. Did some research online and disheartened because there apparently is no scientific evidence at all associated with implantation bleeding.


----------



## Milty

Driving have you had your Progestrone tested? It might be good idea to look into it!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Driving and I Agree W Milty!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Driving - I agree with the other gals about progesterone testing, that is something that is easily fixable.

Weebubba - sorry hun.

Wendy - I'm really trying hard to see something there, but I don't. Could be my screen, FX'd for ya!


----------



## Wendyk07

Hopethisyear said:


> Driving - I agree with the other gals about progesterone testing, that is something that is easily fixable.
> 
> Weebubba - sorry hun.
> 
> Wendy - I'm really trying hard to see something there, but I don't. Could be my screen, FX'd for ya!

Nah I think you are right and there is nothing there. Going to try my hardest not to test today. I really will try lol


----------



## LalaR

Fingers crossed you're still in with a chance Wendy. 

I'm getting annoyed now. Still no AF. 8 days late and I know I'm not pg. just want her to arrive now so I can move on to the next cycle.


----------



## Wendyk07

LalaR said:


> Fingers crossed you're still in with a chance Wendy.
> 
> I'm getting annoyed now. Still no AF. 8 days late and I know I'm not pg. just want her to arrive now so I can move on to the next cycle.

(((Hugs)))

That happened to me a few cycles back followed by one that was only 20 days long. Such a mind fu(k when this happens. :(


----------



## Sis4Us

LalaR ..... Sorry AF is dragging on if u are still BF maybe try pumping a few and the take a few days off might help for her to show!! :shrug:

Wendy FX for ya!!!

Weebubba sorry the :witch: got U!!!


----------



## Mapleroo

Wow, it has been pretty quiet around here!

Sorry to those that are out:hugs:Wishing you :dust: for August cycle

All my fingers crossed and :dust: for those in limbo with no :witch: but :bfn:. Hopefully it is still too early and you will all get your:bfp:

AFM...Nothing to report really. Only 7dpo and due in about 4 days. Temps have been weird this month, barely over the coverline and flat. I got a pretty good rise yesterday but nose dived today :shrug: Remains to be seen what this all means. Because I have zero self control I did test this morning :dohh: even though I decided I wouldn't test early this month. Of course :bfn: but I know it's still super early. 

Good luck all!! We still have a few more days of July to end this month on a high note!


----------



## Wendyk07

Do you see it?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Wendyk07

A larger pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sofaqueen77

I see it!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wendyk07 said:


> A larger pic

I see it!


----------



## Wendyk07

In one hand I am over the moon and on the other I am shitting myself.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mapleroo

Wendyk07 said:


> In one hand I am over the moon and on the other I am shitting myself.

Bahahaha!! That is exactly how I felt with my last bfp. 
So excited and happy for you Wendy!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dylis

:happydance:wendy:happydance: that's fantastic news


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wendyk07 said:


> In one hand I am over the moon and on the other I am shitting myself.

You're 10DPO right?


----------



## Mapleroo

Brandy - Your beta numbers look great! You must be THRILLED!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi everyone! 
Just checking in with u all... I'm either 8/10 dpo today.... FF says 10, but I say 8! 
I did a test yesterday, and it was bfn.... But silly me had another look after about four hours and there was a faint but definite second line.... 
Tested again this morning, smu, bfn!
I know our chances aren't great this month, I slipped a disk two days before O... So we didn't get as much BDing in as we'd hoped!!
I'm gonna test every morning until either AF or BFP!!!!!!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Wendy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milty

Congrats Wendy!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mapleroo said:


> Brandy - Your beta numbers look great! You must be THRILLED!

Thanks you! Yes I'm am super excited  sucks I have to wait for 2 weeks to see how many there are and if everything is ok


----------



## Solstyce

Wendyk07 said:


> In one hand I am over the moon and on the other I am shitting myself.

Awwww congrats!!!! I can't wait to see how it feels!


----------



## Mischief

Congrats, Wendyk07!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Driving280

Wendy, yay!!! Congratz!


----------



## Wendyk07

~Brandy~ said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> In one hand I am over the moon and on the other I am shitting myself.
> 
> You're 10DPO right?Click to expand...

Yeah 10dpo Hun. Don't think I've had a positive this early. Just hoping its a good sign. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just checking in with u all... I'm either 8/10 dpo today.... FF says 10, but I say 8!
> I did a test yesterday, and it was bfn.... But silly me had another look after about four hours and there was a faint but definite second line....
> Tested again this morning, smu, bfn!
> I know our chances aren't great this month, I slipped a disk two days before O... So we didn't get as much BDing in as we'd hoped!!
> I'm gonna test every morning until either AF or BFP!!!!!!
> 
> How is everyone doing?

Everything crossed for you Hun. X


----------



## Wendyk07

Thanks ladies, still sinking in here. Just hope it sticks. Can't get betas organised until after AF due date (Thursday) and even then I think it will Be the following Monday before the first bloods are done. Bit of an anxious week ahead of me but I will continue to POAS and make sure the lines get darker. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Wendy07!!!!


----------



## Driving280

Still spotting, BFN, 9/10 DPO. I figure I'll get my progesterone tested, as many of you recommended, as well as everything else, if nothing happens in the next couple of months. Slightly depressed because DH will be traveling during August just when I expect to O, so I'll be out for August most likely...


----------



## LalaR

Brilliant news Wendy. I'm delighted for you!!

Good news here today - temp dropped so i think AF might be on her way. Thank god!! On to August for me. 

Good luck to everyone left to test. L xx


----------



## garfie

Congrats Wendy :happydance::happydance:

Any symptoms to share????:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mapleroo

My temp went back up but I still have 2 days till my 'official' test date. I am going to try really hard to control myself :haha:


----------



## NandO1

Congrats on all the bfps. Hoping you all have a happy and healthy 9 months.
Afm af arrived 1 day early however i'm now 3dpo so in the tww madness and mayhem. xx


----------



## Wendyk07

garfie said:


> Congrats Wendy :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Any symptoms to share????:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I had no symptoms Hun. My temps stayed up and I was sure I saw a very faint line at 9dpo but camera wouldn't pick it up so bought a frer and got a line. X


----------



## Wendyk07

Mapleroo said:


> My temp went back up but I still have 2 days till my 'official' test date. I am going to try really hard to control myself :haha:

Got everything crossed for you. I admire your will power. As you can probably tell I have none. Lol


----------



## Driving280

Still same... Any charting mavens that want to have a look at my chart and tell me whether I can still be in?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/445952


----------



## moondust7

Congrats Wendy!!!!!!!!! Stick stick stick!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Driving - you aren't out yet.

AF showed for me last night :( On to a natural cycle with no clomid now.


----------



## Driving280

Sorry, Hope! Maybe the natural cycle is what you need now...


----------



## kimk

Congrats Wendy. 

I was wondering who the forth BFP was going to be. Last few months that has been our average. Now we need to break it with more!! Come on we have a couple days left of July....


----------



## gardeninggirl

Yeah Wendy!!!! So happy for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I started slightly spotting today. Not sure what to make of that. It's usually all or nothing for me. I am having cramps though. We'll see by tomorrow.


----------



## Mapleroo

gardeninggirl said:


> Yeah Wendy!!!! So happy for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I started slightly spotting today. Not sure what to make of that. It's usually all or nothing for me. I am having cramps though. We'll see by tomorrow.

Yay gardeninggirl your back! I was getting worried about you. Sorry about the spotting. Did anything else ever come of those tests?


----------



## Wendyk07

Driving280 said:


> Still same... Any charting mavens that want to have a look at my chart and tell me whether I can still be in?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/445952

I an no expert Hun but I think your O date is a day later than FF has put in and that the dip three days ago could be implantation meaning that you would still be testing a little early. Again though i Still count mysrlf as a temoung virgin. just when i think im getting it i read sonething else and im stumped. Either way there is no way you are out yet. Everything crossed for you. X


----------



## Wendyk07

Hopethisyear said:


> Driving - you aren't out yet.
> 
> AF showed for me last night :( On to a natural cycle with no clomid now.

Sorry the witch got you Hun. X


----------



## Wendyk07

gardeninggirl said:


> Yeah Wendy!!!! So happy for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I started slightly spotting today. Not sure what to make of that. It's usually all or nothing for me. I am having cramps though. We'll see by tomorrow.

Everything crossed for you Hun. X


----------



## Wendyk07

AFM- I'm just hoping this bean sticks. I am excited and very nervous at the same time. I plan on doing another frer tomorrow to make sure the line is darker. This is the down side to testing early. :)


----------



## Mapleroo

Wendyk07 said:


> AFM- I'm just hoping this bean sticks. I am excited and very nervous at the same time. I plan on doing another frer tomorrow to make sure the line is darker. This is the down side to testing early. :)

I've got everything crossed that this is sticky!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wendyk07 said:


> AFM- I'm just hoping this bean sticks. I am excited and very nervous at the same time. I plan on doing another frer tomorrow to make sure the line is darker. This is the down side to testing early. :)

You deserve it :) FX for you! :happydance:


----------



## Driving280

Wendy, FX for you!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Does anyone want to do the August thread??? Makin sure b4 I start another one!!!

Let me know if u want It!!!


----------



## gardeninggirl

Mapleroo said:


> gardeninggirl said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Wendy!!!! So happy for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I started slightly spotting today. Not sure what to make of that. It's usually all or nothing for me. I am having cramps though. We'll see by tomorrow.
> 
> Yay gardeninggirl your back! I was getting worried about you. Sorry about the spotting. Did anything else ever come of those tests?Click to expand...

I get busy at work on the weekends! Nothing really happened with the tests. I think the sooner you take them out of the case the more pink the evap gets. Not sure. I may test that theory out sometime. Still haven't started. My body is really being stubborn this month. I may test one more time to double check.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just checking in with u all... I'm either 8/10 dpo today.... FF says 10, but I say 8!
> I did a test yesterday, and it was bfn.... But silly me had another look after about four hours and there was a faint but definite second line....
> Tested again this morning, smu, bfn!
> I know our chances aren't great this month, I slipped a disk two days before O... So we didn't get as much BDing in as we'd hoped!!
> I'm gonna test every morning until either AF or BFP!!!!!!
> 
> How is everyone doing?

Hi everyone,
I'm just checking in on everyone? How u all doing?

AFM I've tested at 8dpo, 9dpo, and today, 10dpo.... All BFN... Although as per above I did have faint but definite lines on the 8dpo and 9dpo tests, but outside the time limit... So I've discounted them (and it kills me) 

I think AF is due on Saturday, but I've decided to keep testing until either AF or BFP!!

xxxx


----------



## gardeninggirl

Okay AF! Let's get this over with. Will you please show up today? I do not want you at the beach.

I said I would test a little HPT theory. Here it is.

Evaps can have color. It's the test chemicals changing with time. Anything after the 10 minute window is nada. That would be why the package tells me not to look at them after 10 minutes. :growlmad:

Today I took a test and took it apart before the 10 min window. It had a very strong pink evap within 30 min. I took another one, took it apart at 15 minutes and I'm seeing a light pink evap but it's not quite dry yet. 

Soooo I guess the tests will get a stronger evap if you take them apart very early. 

What I need to do...stop taking them apart and there will be no strange evaps. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## jadoechols

Sis4Us said:


> Does anyone want to do the August thread??? Makin sure b4 I start another one!!! Let me know if u want It!!!

OK so if you start the August thread I definitely want on!!

This weekend was the first af after d&c on 6/26 sooo ready to go. Haven't tried charting yet. But may if this month isn't successful. :wacko:

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Sis4Us

I started the NEW threads Ladies!!!

AFM.... freakin out i was suppose to go thur for my scan but got a dark opk today and went to the FS 
Glad I did I have 2 Follies on my left side A 21mm and a 17mm i would have missed O by thur!!!

Bad thing DH went to dallas this AM hopefully he will be back by thur or he will miss the BOAT!!! :nope:


----------



## jadoechols

Sis4Us said:


> I started the NEW threads Ladies!!!
> 
> AFM.... freakin out i was suppose to go thur for my scan but got a dark opk today and went to the FS
> Glad I did I have 2 Follies on my left side A 21mm and a 17mm i would have missed O by thur!!!
> 
> Bad thing DH went to dallas this AM hopefully he will be back by thur or he will miss the BOAT!!! :nope:

Yeah!!! 

UGH!!!! :dohh: You could always surprise him in Dallas!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Sis4Us

I totally would if my 16 yr old didn't have summer school!!!!

Update FS called w my BW I will O within 24 hrs they said not to even bother W the HCG trigger my body took over! :(

Agghhhhhh!!!! I just want to Cry!!!


----------



## Solstyce

Sis4Us said:


> I totally would if my 16 yr old didn't have summer school!!!!
> 
> Update FS called w my BW I will O within 24 hrs they said not to even bother W the HCG trigger my body took over! :(
> 
> Agghhhhhh!!!! I just want to Cry!!!

So sorry to hear DH is gone when you are due to O. Did you DTD before he left?


----------



## Sis4Us

Not really he was gone last week and we sold our house Fri so we have been looking for a new house we Only got Sat in that's it!!! :(


----------



## Hopethisyear

Is there an August thread yet?


----------



## Sis4Us

Yep!!!


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> I totally would if my 16 yr old didn't have summer school!!!!
> 
> Update FS called w my BW I will O within 24 hrs they said not to even bother W the HCG trigger my body took over! :(
> 
> Agghhhhhh!!!! I just want to Cry!!!

I'm sorry for the unfortunate timing, Sis! :hugs:


----------



## gardeninggirl

The witch flew in this morning. Oh man she's painful this month too!

On to next month!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey all,
So another BFN for me today... 11dpo! 
I'm cramping quite badly... Thinking the witch is on her way 
I know our chances were poor this month, but there's always that little bit of my brain that hopes....


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry GG!!:hugs:

FX for u still Sofaqueen!!!


----------



## Alita

I am joining you ladies . I am 8dpo and lots of symptoms ,but want to wait a few days to try , Feeling nervous!!
Baby dust to everyone !
A


----------



## Sis4Us

I need updates

Tracy45

Nando1

Lalar

HappliyTTc

Driving280

Let me know ladies Please!!! :)


----------



## Driving280

AF got me this morning after 5 days of spotting. Bad month, go away.


----------



## Sis4Us

So so sorry Driving280 :hugs:


----------



## NandO1

Hi sis, i updated a few days ago but it probably got lost in all the good news, (congrats on all the bfps!) af came a day early but i'm now 5dpo and will join the august thread.


----------



## Sis4Us

I've been trying to keep up but I guess I missed it Nand01.... FX for August!!!


----------



## Alita

Sorry girls did not realise it was August already .. Will join the August thread.
:kiss:


----------



## LalaR

Hi sis, AF arrived at last for me. Frustrating waiting for her since I figured out we had no chance this month. I will join you in August and hope I ovulate in time for August testing. L x


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry to hear the :witch: got U

FX for ALL of Us in August!!!!


----------

